# Stiamo parlando molto tra di noi



## francoff (31 Marzo 2017)

lei mi propose un terapista di coppia. Dopo questo mese via , vissuto con ansie ma anche con distacco, ho realizzato che per ora io non ci voglio andare. Lei mi ha detto che inizierà da sola, penso sia giusto, prima lei deve guardarsi dentro ed io ho bisogno di stare con me e vedere lei che fa qualcosa per noi. Ad essere sincero , passato il periodo della " riconquista" , lei scegliere di restare con me, passato questo momento sono molto più freddo e dubbioso. Siamo agli inizi, non voglio gettare via tutto per impulso , un tutto che ricostruendo mi potrà dare ancora tanta felicità, forse, ma non voglio neppure accontentarmi.


----------



## Fairman (31 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lei mi propose un terapista di coppia. Dopo questo mese via , vissuto con ansie ma anche con distacco, ho realizzato che per ora io non ci voglio andare. Lei mi ha detto che inizierà da sola, penso sia giusto, prima lei deve guardarsi dentro ed io ho bisogno di stare con me e vedere lei che fa qualcosa per noi. Ad essere sincero , passato il periodo della " riconquista" , lei scegliere di restare con me, passato questo momento sono molto più freddo e dubbioso. Siamo agli inizi, non voglio gettare via tutto per impulso , un tutto che ricostruendo mi potrà dare ancora tanta felicità, forse, ma non voglio neppure accontentarmi.


Leggendoti, mi sembra di ripercorrere il mio vissuto, le nostre storie sono molto simili, forse come tante altre.
Un nuovo inizio e una nuova vita sono sempre possibili, ma, solo se si riesce veramente a dimenticare, a non porsi più domande, altrimenti non potrà esserci futuro. Comunque ancora è troppo presto per decidere.


----------



## Tradito? (31 Marzo 2017)

Magari bastasse dimenticare, occorre cambiare, ma non sempre ci si riesce (quasi mai). Altrimenti i vecchi problemi si riproporranno

Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fairman (31 Marzo 2017)

Pur provandoci, non riuscii  ad accettare la falsità di una vita vissuta parallelamente alla nostra (dopo 33 anni di cui 30 di matrimonio). Andare con l’amante per oltre un anno, scegliere deliberatamente  ogni volta di andare. Viverti la storia con lui, tornare a casa e fare l’amore con me come se niente fosse. Storia che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe certamente continuata. Io provai a dimenticare. Per quattro mesi riprendemmo la nostra vita, ma non c’è l’ho fatta, ogni sua parola mi sembrava falsa, ogni suo gesto era solo la voglia di evitare che i figli sapessero, che i parenti sapessero. Abbiamo divorziato.  La penso sempre, sono passati sette anni e non riesco a dimenticarla, ma non l’amo più e non potrò mai perdonarla.


----------



## francoff (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Pur provandoci, non riuscii  ad accettare la falsità di una vita vissuta parallelamente alla nostra (dopo 33 anni di cui 30 di matrimonio). Andare con l’amante per oltre un anno, scegliere deliberatamente  ogni volta di andare. Viverti la storia con lui, tornare a casa e fare l’amore con me come se niente fosse. Storia che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe certamente continuata. Io provai a dimenticare. Per quattro mesi riprendemmo la nostra vita, ma non c’è l’ho fatta, ogni sua parola mi sembrava falsa, ogni suo gesto era solo la voglia di evitare che i figli sapessero, che i parenti sapessero. Abbiamo divorziato.  La penso sempre, sono passati sette anni e non riesco a dimenticarla, ma non l’amo più e non potrò mai perdonarla.



Sento anch'io le stesse cose che dici tu....ma ci voglio provare...ma non è che ci creda molto


----------



## Fairman (31 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sento anch'io le stesse cose che dici tu....ma ci voglio provare...ma non è che ci creda molto


Devi provare, si deve avere la certezza, qualunque sia il risultato, di non avere scelto in balia delle emozioni dei primi tempi.


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Pur provandoci, non riuscii  ad accettare la falsità di una vita vissuta parallelamente alla nostra (dopo 33 anni di cui 30 di matrimonio). Andare con l’amante per oltre un anno, scegliere deliberatamente  ogni volta di andare. Viverti la storia con lui, tornare a casa e fare l’amore con me come se niente fosse. Storia che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe certamente continuata. Io provai a dimenticare. Per quattro mesi riprendemmo la nostra vita, ma non c’è l’ho fatta, ogni sua parola mi sembrava falsa, ogni suo gesto era solo la voglia di evitare che i figli sapessero, che i parenti sapessero. Abbiamo divorziato.  La penso sempre, sono passati sette anni e non riesco a dimenticarla, ma non l’amo più e non potrò mai perdonarla.


Avete fatto terapia di coppia ?


----------



## iosolo (31 Marzo 2017)

E' un percorso difficile. 
Che non sai dove ti porta. 

Cambiare è sicuramente uno degli elementi. 
Cambiare la coppia, cambiare il nostro modo di vedere la coppia, cambiare anche noi. 

E' qualcosa del tutto nuovo. 

A me la terapia ha aiutato. Ha di nuovo aperto canali di comunicazione importanti, ma soprattutto mi sembra di lavorare sulla coppia... cosa che non ho mai fatto. 
Non ho mai messo "impegno" nella coppia. In tutto il resto della mia vita si, nella coppia pensavo non servisse, che fosse sempre lì immutata. 

Ovviamente non è così.


----------



## delfino curioso (31 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sento anch'io le stesse cose che dici tu....ma ci voglio provare...ma non è che ci creda molto


Ciao Franco,
se vuoi veramente provarci devi crederci, altrimenti perderai solo del tempo prezioso.


----------



## Fairman (31 Marzo 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Avete fatto terapia di coppia ?


Si,è una storia ormai vecchia di sette anni, comunque la risposta è si, di coppia e anche individuale. 
La realtà che io non sono riuscito, o forse non ho voluto, capire e perdonare.
Come capire la scelta deliberata di stare con un altro per così tanto tempo?
 Lo amavi? Per quanto duro da accettare
si può capire, si discute si parla ci si separa, ma non si vive una propria storia alle spalle degli altri dopo una vita e tre figli. E poi come perdonare mesi di bugie, come credere che quello che ti viene detto dopo la scoperta è vero se hai ingoiato bugie per un anno. Ho provato ma non c'è lo fatta.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Si,è una storia ormai vecchia di sette anni, comunque la risposta è si, di coppia e anche individuale.
> La realtà che io non sono riuscito, o forse non ho voluto, capire e perdonare.
> Come capire la scelta deliberata di stare con un altro per così tanto tempo?
> Lo amavi? Per quanto duro da accettare
> si può capire, si discute si parla ci si separa, ma non si vive una propria storia alle spalle degli altri dopo una vita e tre figli. E poi come perdonare mesi di bugie, come credere che quello che ti viene detto dopo la scoperta è vero se hai ingoiato bugie per un anno. Ho provato ma non c'è lo fatta.


Na bella botta se dopo sette anni stai ancora male. In bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Pur provandoci, non riuscii  ad accettare la falsità di una vita vissuta parallelamente alla nostra (dopo 33 anni di cui 30 di matrimonio). Andare con l’amante per oltre un anno, scegliere deliberatamente  ogni volta di andare. Viverti la storia con lui, tornare a casa e fare l’amore con me come se niente fosse. Storia che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe certamente continuata. Io provai a dimenticare. Per quattro mesi riprendemmo la nostra vita, ma non c’è l’ho fatta, ogni sua parola mi sembrava falsa, ogni suo gesto era solo la voglia di evitare che i figli sapessero, che i parenti sapessero. Abbiamo divorziato.  La penso sempre, sono passati sette anni e non riesco a dimenticarla, ma non l’amo più e non potrò mai perdonarla.


Io l'ho proprio cancellato.
Non ti sei creato una vita libera tua con possibilità di fare conoscenze?


----------



## Piperita (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Si,è una storia ormai vecchia di sette anni, comunque la risposta è si, di coppia e anche individuale.
> La realtà che io non sono riuscito, o forse non ho voluto, capire e perdonare.
> Come capire la scelta deliberata di stare con un altro per così tanto tempo?
> Lo amavi? Per quanto duro da accettare
> si può capire, si discute si parla ci si separa, ma non si vive una propria storia alle spalle degli altri dopo una vita e tre figli. E poi come perdonare mesi di bugie, come credere che quello che ti viene detto dopo la scoperta è vero se hai ingoiato bugie per un anno. Ho provato ma non c'è lo fatta.


Visto che ci hai provato e non ci sei riuscito, come mai non riesci a chiudere questo capitolo della tua vita per aprirne un altro?


----------



## Cuore infranto (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Si,è una storia ormai vecchia di sette anni, comunque la risposta è si, di coppia e anche individuale.
> La realtà che io non sono riuscito, o forse non ho voluto, capire e perdonare.
> Come capire la scelta deliberata di stare con un altro per così tanto tempo?
> Lo amavi? Per quanto duro da accettare
> si può capire, si discute si parla ci si separa, ma non si vive una propria storia alle spalle degli altri dopo una vita e tre figli. E poi come perdonare mesi di bugie, come credere che quello che ti viene detto dopo la scoperta è vero se hai ingoiato bugie per un anno. Ho provato ma non c'è lo fatta.


Ti ringrazio per la risposta, alla fine hai capito se lei era innamorata o altro ?


----------



## iosolo (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Si,è una storia ormai vecchia di sette anni, comunque la risposta è si, di coppia e anche individuale.
> La realtà che io non sono riuscito, o forse non ho voluto, capire e perdonare.
> Come capire la scelta deliberata di stare con un altro per così tanto tempo?
> Lo amavi? Per quanto duro da accettare
> si può capire, si discute si parla ci si separa, ma non si vive una propria storia alle spalle degli altri dopo una vita e tre figli. E poi come perdonare mesi di bugie, come credere che quello che ti viene detto dopo la scoperta è vero se hai ingoiato bugie per un anno. *Ho provato ma non c'è lo fatta*.


Quello che mi spaventa è proprio questo. 
Stare male con e senza di lui. 

Ma a questo punto il problema non è più lei, che giustamente per il tuo sentire hai allontanato dalla tua vita, ma è qualcosa di irrisolto tuo. 
Tuo dentro di te. 
Lei l'hai allontanata, non c'è più, perchè continui ad essere attaccato a lei?! 

Io sto cercando di fare questo con la terapia, con la comprensione di me stessa, qualunque decisione prendo devo farlo per me stessa e non per "risarcire" qualcosa che non può essere risarcito. Ma da qui ricominciare. 

Il torto subito non si risarcisce (e qui torniamo al bel post di @_Brunetta_) ma da quel dolore dobbiamo andare oltre.

Non basta allontanarli per stare meglio. E' qualcosa che deve essere elaborato da noi.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sento anch'io le stesse cose che dici tu....ma ci voglio provare...ma non è che ci creda molto


È prematuro pensare ottimisticamente.


----------



## francoff (31 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quello che mi spaventa è proprio questo.
> Stare male con e senza di lui.
> 
> Ma a questo punto il problema non è più lei, che giustamente per il tuo sentire hai allontanato dalla tua vita, ma è qualcosa di irrisolto tuo.
> ...


Come hai ragione ! bisogna diventare anche un po' egoisti


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Come hai ragione ! bisogna diventare anche un po' egoisti


Lo diventerai, qualunque strada prenderà la tua vita.
Sarai l'amico più caro per te stesso e ne avrai sempre più cura.
E questo non è affatto sbagliato.


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quello che mi spaventa è proprio questo.
> *Stare male con e senza di lui. *
> 
> Ma a questo punto il problema non è più lei, che giustamente per il tuo sentire hai allontanato dalla tua vita, ma è qualcosa di irrisolto tuo.
> ...



Ma all'inizio è così: si sta male con e senza.
Poi, piano piano arriva l'illuminazione che si sta un po' meglio in un caso piuttosto che nell'altro, è una sensazione leggera che diventa col tempo più corposa, e ne prendi atto.
E cominci a rivedere la vita piena di sfumature.
E dentro quelle sfumature ci sono anche i colori che più ti piacciono


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Pur provandoci, non riuscii  ad accettare la falsità di una vita vissuta parallelamente alla nostra (dopo 33 anni di cui 30 di matrimonio). Andare con l’amante per oltre un anno, scegliere deliberatamente  ogni volta di andare. Viverti la storia con lui, tornare a casa e fare l’amore con me come se niente fosse. Storia che se non fosse stata scoperta sarebbe certamente continuata. Io provai a dimenticare. Per quattro mesi riprendemmo la nostra vita, ma non c’è l’ho fatta, ogni sua parola mi sembrava falsa, ogni suo gesto era solo la voglia di evitare che i figli sapessero, che i parenti sapessero. Abbiamo divorziato.  La penso sempre, sono passati sette anni e non riesco a dimenticarla, ma non l’amo più e non potrò mai perdonarla.


Perché la pensi sempre?
Se dici che ormai non l'ami più c'è allora qualcosa che va addirittura oltre, mi sembra.
Perché doveva essere lei la tua donna e il male che ti ha fatto ha prodotto in te un trauma, una ferita indicibile.
Sento questo dalle tue parole...


----------



## francoff (31 Marzo 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma all'inizio è così: si sta male con e senza.
> Poi, piano piano arriva l'illuminazione che si sta un po' meglio in un caso piuttosto che nell'altro, è una sensazione leggera che diventa col tempo più corposa, e ne prendi atto.
> *E cominci a rivedere la vita piena di sfumature.
> E dentro quelle sfumature ci sono anche i colori che più ti piacciono [/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma all'inizio è così: si sta male con e senza.
> ...


----------



## Fairman (31 Marzo 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché la pensi sempre?
> Se dici che ormai non l'ami più c'è allora qualcosa che va addirittura oltre, mi sembra.
> Perché doveva essere lei la tua donna e il male che ti ha fatto ha prodotto in te un trauma, una ferita indicibile.
> Sento questo dalle tue parole...


E' proprio così, naturamente la mia vita è andata avanti. Lavoro figli svaghi, dall'esterno sembrerbbe tutto come prima, ma non è così. E'  come si mi avessero tolto una gamba in cancrena, sto meglio senza, ma la gamba non c'è più.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E' proprio così, naturamente la mia vita è andata avanti. Lavoro figli svaghi, dall'esterno sembrerbbe tutto come prima, ma non è così. E'  come si mi avessero tolto una gamba in cancrena, sto meglio senza, ma la gamba non c'è più.


Gelosia verso la nuova vita della tua ex?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E' proprio così, naturamente la mia vita è andata avanti. Lavoro figli svaghi, dall'esterno sembrerbbe tutto come prima, ma non è così. E'  come si mi avessero tolto una gamba in cancrena, sto meglio senza, ma la gamba non c'è più.


Non è sano considerare il partner parte di sé. Figurati l'ex.
Tu vali da solo.


----------



## Fairman (31 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Gelosia verso la nuova vita della tua ex?


Per me lei non esiste più, e come la mia gamba in cancrena.
Gelosia della sua vita? E' stata mollata da me, dall'amante, i figli la vedono qualche ora solo il giorno di Natale, c'è poco di cui essere gelosi.


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Per me lei non esiste più, e come la mia gamba in cancrena.
> Gelosia della sua vita? E' stata mollata da me, dall'amante, i figli la vedono qualche ora solo il giorno di Natale, c'è poco di cui essere gelosi.


Sembra una vita triste, quella in cui vive lei...


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Per me lei non esiste più, e come la mia gamba in cancrena.
> Gelosia della sua vita? E' stata mollata da me, dall'amante, i figli la vedono qualche ora solo il giorno di Natale, c'è poco di cui essere gelosi.


Non hai metabolizzato il fallimento del matrimonio... forse.


----------



## mistral (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E' proprio così, naturamente la mia vita è andata avanti. Lavoro figli svaghi, dall'esterno sembrerbbe tutto come prima, ma non è così. E'  come si mi avessero tolto una gamba in cancrena, sto meglio senza, ma la gamba non c'è più.


Se ho compreso bene,avete provato per 4 mesi e poi hai mollato.
Forse il problema potrebbe essere il poco tempo.
Se dopo 7 anni sei ancora fermo lì,forse avresti dovuto darvi più tempo in modo che nel bene o nel male non ci fosse più nulla in sospeso.Dopo appena 4 mesi  il mio umore oscillava dall'intenzione di scoparmi  anche il parroco a quella di chiudermi in convent magari scoparmi il parroco in convento (chiedo scusa a Diletta:singleeye.Scherzo ma in realtà avevo tanti di quei cambi cambi di umore ed intenzioni da spaventarmi da sola.
Chiunque intenda cercare di ricomporre deve mettersi in testa che si parla di anni e non di mesi.Serve tempo anche all'altro per dimostrarci qualcosa e in base a quello capire anche se esiste ancora qualcosa che ci faccia venire la voglia di restare.
Poi a poco a poco ciò che fa l'altro conta sempre meno perché la nostra volontà prende il sopravvento.
All'inizio bastava una frase sbagliata di lui,un rimando a certe situazioni o qualsiasi altra sciocchezza per farmi venire l'ira funesta e mettere tutto in discussione.Tocca tirare fuori e digerire tutto,anche le briciole altrimenti ti tornano su quando meno te lo aspetti.Un lavoro sfinente,una tortura e capisco chi molla per ko tecnico .
Ti torna in mente la volta in cui diceva sarebbe andato da un cliente e invece era il giorno della scopata allegra,della volta in cui di fronte ad una qualsivoglia tua lamentela ben motivata ti sei sentita dire che "qualcuna apprezza anche così",il rientrare in ritardo per colpa del traffico che in realtà era un pompino in macchina nel parcheggio sotterraneo,fare lo scemo in cortile davanti a tutti pedalando sulla biciclettina di tua figlia con indosso il giubbotto di lei "dimenticato" casualmente in ufficio per farti chiedere da tutti di chi fosse quel giubbotto striminzito e poter far notare quanta confidenza avessi con lei (in realtà questa scena da orso del circo sul monociclo mi fa vomitare ancora oggi ),sentirti addirittura tronfio perché qualcuno vedendola sculettarmi ti guarda mimando il gesto della trombata ,tu a dirmi  che quello dice così perché se la vorrebbe scopare ,pensando  tra te e te che invece solo tu (e qualche altro:carneval puoi....senza nemmeno fare caso che quei commenti sono un'offesa e nulla da essere fieri .A meno che essere una che si agghinda allo scopo di suscitare certi commenti sia motivo di orgoglio visto che con la stessa tecnica ha accalappiato anche te.

Ecco ho fatto un esempio delle mie digestioni ed indigestioni per far capire che ci sarà un periodo di vacche molto magre


----------



## mistral (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Per me lei non esiste più, e come la mia gamba in cancrena.
> Gelosia della sua vita? E' stata mollata da me, dall'amante, i figli la vedono qualche ora solo il giorno di Natale, c'è poco di cui essere gelosi.


Ma lei voleva stare con te o con l'altro?


----------



## francoff (31 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma lei voleva stare con te o con l'altro?



Se non ho capito male lei ha cercato di recuperare il rapporto con il marito all' inizio, poi è andata con l amante quando non c' era possibilità di recupero. Ma perchè i figli la vedono così poco?Per via del tradimento? te invece, ti frequentano?


----------



## Fairman (31 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma lei voleva stare con te o con l'altro?


Lei voleva stare con me.


----------



## francoff (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Lei voleva stare con me.



sono indiscreto se ti chiedo perchè i figli la frequentano così poco? tu invece li frequenti? o almeno che tipo di rapporto hai con loro?


----------



## Fairman (31 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male lei ha cercato di recuperare il rapporto con il marito all' inizio, poi è andata con l amante quando non c' era possibilità di recupero. Ma perchè i figli la vedono così poco?Per via del tradimento? te invece, ti frequentano?


Hai capito benissimo, dopo quattro mesi, quando ho deciso di chiudere, lei così innamorata da voler ricominciare con me, è tornata subito dall'amante che ha ben pensato di mandarla a spigolare.
Quando è venuto fuori tutto, i miei figli erano gia tutti più che maggiorenni, sono stati anche loro a voler cacciare di casa la madre e restare con me. La più piccola vive ancora con me i grandi hanno la loro famiglia. 
Per i imiei figli, a detta loro, son un padre un amico un confidente. 
Per la loro madre hanno perso il rispetto e con esso un bel pò di amore materno.


----------



## francoff (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Hai capito benissimo, dopo quattro mesi, quando ho deciso di chiudere, lei così innamorata da voler ricominciare con me, è tornata subito dall'amante che ha ben pensato di mandarla a spigolare.
> Quando è venuto fuori tutto, i miei figli erano gia tutti più che maggiorenni, sono stati anche loro a voler cacciare di casa la madre e restare con me. La più piccola vive ancora con me i grandi hanno la loro famiglia.



penso che a lei sia andata peggio che a te....perchè stai lì a soffrire per lei dopo questi anni? alza le spalle e va avanti.....hai i tuoi figli, lei non ha nessuno,tu hai tutto quello che ti occorre: il loro rispetto ed il loro amore


----------



## Fairman (31 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> penso che a lei sia andata peggio che a te....perchè stai lì a soffrire per lei dopo questi anni? alza le spalle e va avanti.....hai i tuoi figli, lei non ha nessuno,tu hai tutto quello che ti occorre: il loro rispetto ed il loro amore


Forse mi è andata meglio. Ma  oggi non soffro per lei, ma per la fine di un progetto di vita, che a 58 anni (nel 2010)
si interrompe nel modo peggiore, peggio che se uno di noi forse morto.


----------



## francoff (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Forse mi è andata meglio. Ma  oggi non soffro per lei, ma per la fine di un progetto di vita, che a 58 anni (nel 2010)
> si interrompe nel modo peggiore, peggio che se uno di noi forse morto.


Ho capito .


----------



## francoff (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Forse mi è andata meglio. Ma  oggi non soffro per lei, ma per la fine di un progetto di vita, che a 58 anni (nel 2010)
> si interrompe nel modo peggiore, peggio che se uno di noi forse morto.


Hai ancora qualche tipo di rapporto con lei ?


----------



## insane (31 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è sano considerare il partner parte di sé. Figurati l'ex.
> Tu vali da solo.


Cazzo e' vero, mi hai aperto una strada mai esplorata


----------



## Fairman (31 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ancora qualche tipo di rapporto con lei ?


Io non la cerco mai, se l'incontro per caso solo i saluti da persona educata. Lei chiama spesso sia me che i suoi figli, ma trova solo risposte cortesi e  muri di gomma.
Ci ha fatto troppo male.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io non la cerco mai, se l'incontro per caso solo i saluti da persona educata. Lei chiama spesso sia me che i suoi figli, ma trova solo risposte cortesi e  muri di gomma.
> Ci ha fatto troppo male.


Si è resa conto del disastro?


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io non la cerco mai, se l'incontro per caso solo i saluti da persona educata. Lei chiama spesso sia me *che i suoi figli,* ma trova solo risposte cortesi e  muri di gomma.
> Ci ha fatto troppo male.


Cosa ha fatto ai figli per essere così rifiutata?


----------



## mistral (1 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io non la cerco mai, se l'incontro per caso solo i saluti da persona educata. Lei chiama spesso sia me che i suoi figli, ma trova solo risposte cortesi e  muri di gomma.
> Ci ha fatto troppo male.


Ma anche in virtù dei figli e di 33 anni di vita insieme,non ti pare che sia stata punita in modo esagerato?
Forse ,e dico forse,se per 33 anni è stata una compagna corretta ,non avrebbe meritato una seconda possibilità? 
E se la prova  fosse fallita dopo averci provato seriamente ,che le fosse conservata almeno un po' di dignità sopratutto agli occhi dei suoi figli ,se non l'amore di moglie almeno quello di madre ?
É terribile che i figli siano stati messi nella condizione di giudicare la madre in quel modo.Nonostante il tuo astio ed il tuo dolore credo sarebbe stato tuo dovere fare da mediatore e alleggerirli di quel peso che non doveva essere loro.
Forse pensano che se dimostrassero  amore per la madre ,farebbero male a te che hai già sofferto tanto ma cavoli,tu hai perso una moglie ma loro non avrebbero dovuto perdere la madre.Se per un errore di lei loro cancellano la mamma dalla loro vita ,ecco,non mi sento di dire che siano molto nel giusto.
La mia paura è stata quella che i figli avessero scoperto il tradimento del padre e per orgoglio o per dolore si fossero allontanati da lui.Ma credo anche che se lo avessero scoperto io avrei fatto la differenza su come avrebbero reagito ed agito in seguito.


----------



## Piperita (1 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io non la cerco mai, se l'incontro per caso solo i saluti da persona educata. Lei chiama spesso sia me che i suoi figli, ma trova solo risposte cortesi e  muri di gomma.
> Ci ha fatto troppo male.


Mi dispiace dissentire, ha fatto male a te, ai figli non frega nulla di quello che fanno i genitori, le emozioni le vivono di riflesso. Hanno visto te stare male e si sono schierati dalla tua parte.
Onestamente non la trovo una bella cosa non cercare la propria madre. Possibilmente la poverina ha avuto una condotta irreprensibile per 30 anni, è stata una buona madre, e poi si innamora, come può capitare a chiunque e diventa una persona da evitare? Mah...e se fossi tu al suo posto? Ti farebbe piacere che i tuoi figli non ti cercassero?

Anche il più disgraziato degli uomini ha il diritto di essere un buon padre e dimostrarlo e così vale per la donna.


----------



## Divì (1 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi dispiace dissentire, ha fatto male a te, ai figli non frega nulla di quello che fanno i genitori, le emozioni le vivono di riflesso. Hanno visto te stare male e si sono schierati dalla tua parte.
> Onestamente non la trovo una bella cosa non cercare la propria madre. Possibilmente la poverina ha avuto una condotta irreprensibile per 30 anni, è stata una buona madre, e poi si innamora, come può capitare a chiunque e diventa una persona da evitare? Mah...e se fossi tu al suo posto? Ti farebbe piacere che i tuoi figli non ti cercassero?
> 
> Anche il più disgraziato degli uomini ha il diritto di essere un buon padre e dimostrarlo e così vale per la donna.


In generale concordo col fatto che i figli non dovrebbero entrare direttamente nella vicenda, anche se mi dissocio dall'idea che esista un diritto di essere un BUON genitore. 

Indubbiamente i figli tendono a giudicare senza sfumature i comportamenti dei genitori. Essere ancora padre e madre in modo equilibrato quando non si è più coppia è un compito delicatissimo e difficile. Una grande sfida. E comporta uno spirito di collaborazione e rispetto che dopo un tradimento è arduo mantenere. Con i figli piccoli si può più istintivamente adoperarsi, per la loro tutela. Se sono adulti, farne alleati o nemici acerrimi è un passo.


----------



## Divì (1 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lei mi propose un terapista di coppia. Dopo questo mese via , vissuto con ansie ma anche con distacco, ho realizzato che per ora io non ci voglio andare. Lei mi ha detto che inizierà da sola, penso sia giusto, prima lei deve guardarsi dentro ed io ho bisogno di stare con me e vedere lei che fa qualcosa per noi. Ad essere sincero , passato il periodo della " riconquista" , lei scegliere di restare con me, passato questo momento sono molto più freddo e dubbioso. Siamo agli inizi, non voglio gettare via tutto per impulso , un tutto che ricostruendo mi potrà dare ancora tanta felicità, forse, ma non voglio neppure accontentarmi.


Hai fatto bene a rifiutare almeno per ora la terapia di coppia. Ti dico questo perché tu non sapevi fino ad un paio di mesi fa di vivere in una coppia in difficoltà, lei era quella che sapeva. Quindi lei si guardi dentro e dia a te il tempo di vedere te stesso e "riallineare" la percezione di voi due.
Mi sembra che siate partiti col piede giusto, il cammino è impervio e bisogna attrezzarsi prima di andare.


----------



## Fairman (1 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma anche in virtù dei figli e di 33 anni di vita insieme,non ti pare che sia stata punita in modo esagerato?
> Forse ,e dico forse,se per 33 anni è stata una compagna corretta ,non avrebbe meritato una seconda possibilità?
> E se la prova  fosse fallita dopo averci provato seriamente ,che le fosse conservata almeno un po' di dignità sopratutto agli occhi dei suoi figli ,se non l'amore di moglie almeno quello di madre ?
> É terribile che i figli siano stati messi nella condizione di giudicare la madre in quel modo.Nonostante il tuo astio ed il tuo dolore credo sarebbe stato tuo dovere fare da mediatore e alleggerirli di quel peso che non doveva essere loro.
> ...


Innanzitutto vorrei disquisire sul neretto e cioè sul concetto di errore (*se per  un errore di lei*). Un errore, è quando in seguito ad una tua azione provochi delle conseguenze anche gravi, ma senza la volontarietà di farlo.
Io credo che aprire le gambe ad un altro uomo per un anno e forse anche più, non sia una scelta involontaria, un errore, ma la conseguenza di una ben determinata volontà. Era innamorata di lui? Bè aveva il dovere per rispetto ai 33 anni insieme di parlarne. Amava anche me? E da tanto che non credo più agli elefanti che volano. Riguardo ai figli l'errore è stato suo. Ai tempi della scoperta, i miei tre figli avevano un'età compresa fra i 18 e 24 anni. Due erano fuori casa per l'università, per cui a principio è stato facile tenerli all'oscuro come era nelle mie intenzioni fare ma anche nelle sue. E' stata lei, quando ha capito che io volevo chiudere, a raccontare loro a mia insaputa  tutto ma proprio tutto, sperando di costringermi a continuare tramite la loro intercessione. Ma ha ottenuto l'effetto contrario, perchè si sono sentiti traditi anche loro. Traditi dalla madre che li aveva educati nel rispetto delle regole e della lealtà, che calpestava i baluardi della loro educazione e che diventava la causa della rottura di quell'armonia familiare. Non volevo che questo accadesse, e non avrei mai detto la verità sulla nostra separazione proprio per tutelarne l'immagine di madre che loro non hanno persa ma che non rispettano più. Abbiamo provato a darci una seconda possibilità, ma io volevo sapere volevo capire, ma lei non ha mai voluto parlare, se non sommariamente, di quanto successo, neanche col terapeuta, questo muro ha fatto sì che io non abbia potuto o voluto ricominciare.
 Mi sembra di essere troppo presente in una discussione che non ho aperto io e in cui ho fatto qualche intervento, non era nelle mie intenzioni parlare così tanto della mia storia. Di ciò chiedo scusa a francoff


----------



## francoff (1 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Innanzitutto vorrei disquisire sul neretto e cioè sul concetto di errore (*se per  un errore di lei*). Un errore, è quando in seguito ad una tua azione provochi delle conseguenze anche gravi, ma senza la volontarietà di farlo.
> Io credo che aprire le gambe ad un altro uomo per un anno e forse anche più, non sia una scelta involontaria, un errore, ma la conseguenza di una ben determinata volontà. Era innamorata di lui? Bè aveva il dovere per rispetto ai 33 anni insieme di parlarne. Amava anche me? E da tanto che non credo più agli elefanti che volano. Riguardo ai figli l'errore è stato suo. Ai tempi della scoperta, i miei tre figli avevano un'età compresa fra i 18 e 24 anni. Due erano fuori casa per l'università, per cui a principio è stato facile tenerli all'oscuro come era nelle mie intenzioni fare ma anche nelle sue. E' stata lei, quando ha capito che io volevo chiudere, a raccontare loro a mia insaputa  tutto ma proprio tutto, sperando di costringermi a continuare tramite la loro intercessione. Ma ha ottenuto l'effetto contrario, perchè si sono sentiti traditi anche loro. Traditi dalla madre che li aveva educati nel rispetto delle regole e della lealtà, che calpestava i baluardi della loro educazione e che diventava la causa della rottura di quell'armonia familiare. Non volevo che questo accadesse, e non avrei mai detto la verità sulla nostra separazione proprio per tutelarne l'immagine di madre che loro non hanno persa ma che non rispettano più. Abbiamo provato a darci una seconda possibilità, ma io volevo sapere volevo capire, ma lei non ha mai voluto parlare, se non sommariamente, di quanto successo, neanche col terapeuta, questo muro ha fatto sì che io non abbia potuto o voluto ricominciare.
> Mi sembra di essere troppo presente in una discussione che non ho aperto io e in cui ho fatto qualche intervento, non era nelle mie intenzioni parlare così tanto della mia storia. Di ciò chiedo scusa a francoff


Non mi pare che tu abbia responsabilità per il rapporto madre - figli . Loro sono grandi , adulti e riflettono e si comportano in modo autonomo . Anche perché il grande ha 30 anni se ho fatto bene i conti .....Lei ha seminato e lei ha raccolto .... tu non hai fallito nulla e' lei che ha fallito su tutto ... non chinare lo sguardo . Ciao


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Innanzitutto vorrei disquisire sul neretto e cioè sul concetto di errore (*se per  un errore di lei*). Un errore, è quando in seguito ad una tua azione provochi delle conseguenze anche gravi, ma senza la volontarietà di farlo.
> Io credo che aprire le gambe ad un altro uomo per un anno e forse anche più, non sia una scelta involontaria, un errore, ma la conseguenza di una ben determinata volontà. Era innamorata di lui? Bè aveva il dovere per rispetto ai 33 anni insieme di parlarne. Amava anche me? E da tanto che non credo più agli elefanti che volano. Riguardo ai figli l'errore è stato suo. Ai tempi della scoperta, i miei tre figli avevano un'età compresa fra i 18 e 24 anni. Due erano fuori casa per l'università, per cui a principio è stato facile tenerli all'oscuro come era nelle mie intenzioni fare ma anche nelle sue. E' stata lei, quando ha capito che io volevo chiudere, a raccontare loro a mia insaputa  tutto ma proprio tutto, sperando di costringermi a continuare tramite la loro intercessione. Ma ha ottenuto l'effetto contrario, perchè si sono sentiti traditi anche loro. Traditi dalla madre che li aveva educati nel rispetto delle regole e della lealtà, che calpestava i baluardi della loro educazione e che diventava la causa della rottura di quell'armonia familiare. Non volevo che questo accadesse, e non avrei mai detto la verità sulla nostra separazione proprio per tutelarne l'immagine di madre che loro non hanno persa ma che non rispettano più. Abbiamo provato a darci una seconda possibilità, ma io volevo sapere volevo capire, ma lei non ha mai voluto parlare, se non sommariamente, di quanto successo, neanche col terapeuta, questo muro ha fatto sì che io non abbia potuto o voluto ricominciare.
> Mi sembra di essere troppo presente in una discussione che non ho aperto io e in cui ho fatto qualche intervento, non era nelle mie intenzioni parlare così tanto della mia storia. Di ciò chiedo scusa a francoff


Mi sembra che non potevi fare altro. E poi ci vuole un po di buon senso o conoscere i fatti prima di giudicare le azioni dei figli. Non sempre le colpe sono di chi è stato ferito.


----------



## zagor (1 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sento anch'io le stesse cose che dici tu....ma ci voglio provare...ma non è che ci creda molto



sono convinto che il perdono in una cosa così delicata possa arrivare solo dal cuore, d'impulso. E' probabile che la ragione combatta contro questo sentimento, adducendo motivazioni logiche e condivisibili, come l'onore ferito, ad esempio, o il pericolo di una ricaduta, prima o poi. Tuttavia, se il perdono non nasce spontaneo dall'anima, allora non arriverà mai per davvero: in questo caso, sarà la mente che analizzerà freddamente i pro ed i contro di una separazione. Contro che, va rimarcato, per l'uomo sono molteplici. Dal punto di vista economico sarebbe una catastrofe e da quello affettivo anche, dal momento che i rapporti con i figli verrebbero accordati solo su gentile concessione della ex-consorte, (anche se molti diranno che le cose stanno cambiando). Quindi, sintetizzando, se tu sei il primo a non crederci, allora probabilmente il vero perdono non ci sarà mai. Se economicamente non hai problemi, io al tuo posto inizierei a pianificare un'uscita di scena il più possibile indolore per i tuoi figli e per te. Per fare le cose bene ci vuole un po di tempo.


----------



## mistral (1 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non potevi fare altro. E poi ci vuole un po di buon senso o conoscere i fatti prima di giudicare le azioni dei figli. Non sempre le colpe sono di chi è stato ferito.


Da buon padre e da buon educatore secondo me avrebbe dovuto guidare i figli al rispetto e amore della madre che non significa non dissentire dal suo comportamento.
A loro non deve interessare a chi lei apre le gambe perché non modifica l'amore per loro.Il tradimento può  apparire come azione "contro "il padre ma non sono contro di loro.
Io non riuscirei a vedere mio marito solo come un cane ed abbandonato dai figli per una cosa che riguarda solo la nostra coppia.In primis ne soffrirebbero loro.Se lo hanno amato fino al giorno prima di sapere che aveva un'amante ,non vedo come se ne possano dimenticare così facilmente.


----------



## francoff (1 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Da buon padre e da buon educatore secondo me avrebbe dovuto guidare i figli al rispetto e amore della madre che non significa non dissentire dal suo comportamento.
> A loro non deve interessare a chi lei apre le gambe perché non modifica l'amore per loro.Il tradimento può  apparire come azione "contro "il padre ma non sono contro di loro.
> Io non riuscirei a vedere mio marito solo come un cane ed abbandonato dai figli per una cosa che riguarda solo la nostra coppia.In primis ne soffrirebbero loro.Se lo hanno amato fino al giorno prima di sapere che aveva un'amante ,non vedo come se ne possano dimenticare così facilmente.


Mi pare abbia fatto tutto lei nel bene e nel male , lui abbia solo subito le sue scelte , anche come rapportarsi con i figli . Lei ha fatto disastri su tutti i fronti . È lei che ha deciso ed ha parlato da sola ai figli . I figli , in questo caso sono adulti , se non ho fatto male i conti la piccola ha 25 anni ( una donna ) il più grande addirittura 31 ....per cui le scelte e le somme le fanno in autonomia


----------



## Piperita (1 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Da buon padre e da buon educatore secondo me avrebbe dovuto guidare i figli al rispetto e amore della madre che non significa non dissentire dal suo comportamento.
> A loro non deve interessare a chi lei apre le gambe perché non modifica l'amore per loro.Il tradimento può  apparire come azione "contro "il padre ma non sono contro di loro.
> Io non riuscirei a vedere mio marito solo come un cane ed abbandonato dai figli per una cosa che riguarda solo la nostra coppia.In primis ne soffrirebbero loro.Se lo hanno amato fino al giorno prima di sapere che aveva un'amante ,non vedo come se ne possano dimenticare così facilmente.


La penso come te, anche se leggendo mi sono resa conto che la moglie si è buttata da sola la zappa sui piedi, purtroppo


----------



## Tradito? (1 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma anche in virtù dei figli e di 33 anni di vita insieme,non ti pare che sia stata punita in modo esagerato?
> Forse ,e dico forse,se per 33 anni è stata una compagna corretta ,non avrebbe meritato una seconda possibilità?
> E se la prova  fosse fallita dopo averci provato seriamente ,che le fosse conservata almeno un po' di dignità sopratutto agli occhi dei suoi figli ,se non l'amore di moglie almeno quello di madre ?
> É terribile che i figli siano stati messi nella condizione di giudicare la madre in quel modo.Nonostante il tuo astio ed il tuo dolore credo sarebbe stato tuo dovere fare da mediatore e alleggerirli di quel peso che non doveva essere loro.
> ...


quoto

Inviato dal mio SM-A520F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2017)

I figli, ed i figli maschi in particolar modo, sono gelosi della mamma... che vedono come un essere asessuato, nato mamma e stop. Da adulti è ancor più difficile accettare una realtà differente, strano, ma vero nella maggior parte dei casi, restano ancor più sconcertati del papà...


----------



## Fairman (1 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi pare abbia fatto tutto lei nel bene e nel male , lui abbia solo subito le sue scelte , anche come rapportarsi con i figli . Lei ha fatto disastri su tutti i fronti . È lei che ha deciso ed ha parlato da sola ai figli . I figli , in questo caso sono adulti , se non ho fatto male i conti la piccola ha 25 anni ( una donna ) il più grande addirittura 31 ....per cui le scelte e le somme le fanno in autonomia


I conti li hai fatti bene, del resto, visto il mestiere che facciamo.
I disastri li ha proprio fatti lei, quando cercai di mediare i miei figli mi diedero del cog.....one.
Come dice Piperita " leggendo mi sono resa conto che la moglie si è buttata da sola la zappa sui piedi".
C'era poco da tutelare, dopo, ha sfasciato tutto da sola.
E' una storia in cui abbiamo perso tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> I conti li hai fatti bene, del resto, visto il mestiere che facciamo.
> I disastri li ha proprio fatti lei, quando cercai di mediare i miei figli mi diedero del cog.....one.
> Come dice Piperita " leggendo mi sono resa conto che la moglie si è buttata da sola la zappa sui piedi".
> C'era poco da tutelare, dopo, ha sfasciato tutto da sola.
> E' una storia in cui abbiamo perso tutti.


Aggiungo che, benché anonimi, ognuno può avere particolari che non si sente di rivelare e che cambiano la valutazione dei fatti.


----------



## mistral (2 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> I conti li hai fatti bene, del resto, visto il mestiere che facciamo.
> I disastri li ha proprio fatti lei, quando cercai di mediare i miei figli mi diedero del cog.....one.
> Come dice Piperita " leggendo mi sono resa conto che la moglie si è buttata da sola la zappa sui piedi".
> C'era poco da tutelare, dopo, ha sfasciato tutto da sola.
> E' una storia in cui abbiamo perso tutti.


Ma onestamente,ti fa stare sereno pensare che i tuoi figli ti eliminerebbero dalla loro vita nel caso facessi qualcosa che a loro non stia bene?
Non qualcosa contro di loro.Penso anche banalmente al rifarti una vita con una donna che a loro non piace .....


----------



## mistral (2 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> I figli, ed i figli maschi in particolar modo, sono gelosi della mamma... che vedono come un essere asessuato, nato mamma e stop. Da adulti è ancor più difficile accettare una realtà differente, strano, ma vero nella maggior parte dei casi, restano ancor più sconcertati del papà...


Ho letto tempo fa che i figli tendono a colpevolizzare maggiormente il padre sia che sia stato lui a tradire ,sia che lo faccia la madre.
Nel primo caso vedono il padre che loro eleggono difensore della casa e della famiglia permettere o essere stato incapace di respingere l'invasione dall'esterno,nel secondo caso il padre incapace di conservare il ruolo di maschio che tiene a se la compagna che è vista come persona fragile da difendere.
Detto questo,ognuno reagisce un po' a modo suo.


----------



## trilobita (2 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma onestamente,ti fa stare sereno pensare che i tuoi figli ti eliminerebbero dalla loro vita nel caso facessi qualcosa che a loro non stia bene?
> Non qualcosa contro di loro.Penso anche banalmente al rifarti una vita con una donna che a loro non piace .....


Ha provato a dire ai figli di non eliminare la madre dalla loro vita,si è preso del coglione per questo,che altro doveva fare?ipnosi?forse confessare che anche lui aveva tradito la loro madre per parificare il trattamento? Dire che la madre aveva mentito e che lui era il traditore,per rendere più lieve la vita a lei?
Cosa doveva fare?
Boh...


----------



## mistral (2 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi pare abbia fatto tutto lei nel bene e nel male , lui abbia solo subito le sue scelte , anche come rapportarsi con i figli . Lei ha fatto disastri su tutti i fronti . È lei che ha deciso ed ha parlato da sola ai figli . I figli , in questo caso sono adulti , se non ho fatto male i conti la piccola ha 25 anni ( una donna ) il più grande addirittura 31 ....per cui le scelte e le somme le fanno in autonomia


Si parla di 7 anni fa ,erano ragazzi ed è terribile che abbiano dato del coglione al padre perché cercava di ristabilire rapporti civili con la compagna di una vita e madre dei suoi figli.
Mi ricordano tanto mio marito e suo fratello che cercavano (e quasi sempre riuscivano) di vietare alla madre di andare dalla nonna (sua madre) o di portarle qualsiasi cosa perché il padre quando era in vita detestava la suocera.Il bello è che la detestava anche perché lei non fu molto tenera con lui quando saltò fuori che mio suocero aveva una relazione con un'altra e aveva reso un inferno la vita di sua figlia e dei nipoti.Mia suocera andava dalla madre di nascosto e io mi incazzavo come una bestia.Lei permetteva ai figli di impedirle di vedere la madre per il loro stupido orgoglio.


----------



## trilobita (2 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> I conti li hai fatti bene, del resto, visto il mestiere che facciamo.
> I disastri li ha proprio fatti lei, quando cercai di mediare i miei figli mi diedero del cog.....one.
> Come dice Piperita " leggendo mi sono resa conto che la moglie si è buttata da sola la zappa sui piedi".
> C'era poco da tutelare, dopo, ha sfasciato tutto da sola.
> E' una storia in cui abbiamo perso tutti.


A mio parere quello che ha affossato tutto il rispetto è stato il ritorno dall'amante.
Probabilmente avesse vissuto da sola un po' per riflettere e rendersi conto della situazione,sarebbe stata considerata diversamente,o sbaglio?


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi pare abbia fatto tutto lei nel bene e nel male , lui abbia solo subito le sue scelte , anche come rapportarsi con i figli . Lei ha fatto disastri su tutti i fronti . È lei che ha deciso ed ha parlato da sola ai figli . I figli , in questo caso sono adulti , se non ho fatto male i conti la piccola ha 25 anni ( una donna ) il più grande addirittura 31 ....per cui le scelte e le somme le fanno in autonomia


quoto tutto


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ha provato a dire ai figli di non eliminare la madre dalla loro vita,si è preso del coglione per questo,che altro doveva fare?ipnosi?forse confessare che anche lui aveva tradito la loro madre per parificare il trattamento? Dire che la madre aveva mentito e che lui era il traditore,per rendere più lieve la vita a lei?
> Cosa doveva fare?
> Boh...


Spesso non è quello che fai durante, ma i comportamenti che metti in atto dopo, che possono fare una certa differenza. 
Questo in generale. Poi sta all'altro non usare i figli per sgravarsi dalle proprie responsabilità. Il fatto che i figli fossero adulti, e che tre su tre abbiano quasi tagliato i ponti con la madre, mi fa pensare tuttavia a qualcosa che va oltre il comportamento non ancora sereno di lui. Ad un certo punto si sta parlando di cinque adulti, e del riconoscimento di altrettanti ruoli. E di scelte autonome.


----------



## trilobita (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Spesso non è quello che fai durante, ma i comportamenti che metti in atto dopo, che possono fare una certa differenza.
> Questo in generale. Poi sta all'altro non usare i figli per sgravarsi dalle proprie responsabilità. Il fatto che i figli fossero adulti, e che tre su tre abbiano quasi tagliato i ponti con la madre, mi fa pensare tuttavia a qualcosa che va oltre il comportamento non ancora sereno di lui. Ad un certo punto si sta parlando di cinque adulti, e del riconoscimento di altrettanti ruoli. E di scelte autonome.


Esatto


----------



## Fairman (2 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A mio parere quello che ha affossato tutto il rispetto è stato il ritorno dall'amante.
> Probabilmente avesse vissuto da sola un po' per riflettere e rendersi conto della situazione,sarebbe stata considerata diversamente,o sbaglio?


Il ritorno dall'amante, che comunque la mollò subito dopo, scatenò la rottura definitiva con i figli.
In quell'occasione mi diedero del coglione, perchè per un pò avevo pensato di tenere unita la famiglia.
Quel ritorno fù la dimostrazione che anche il tentativo di coinvolgere i figli era stato una farsa.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2017)

Il fatto che i figli siano entrati nella coppia, indica che le relazioni e le dinamiche non erano equilibrate da ben prima del tradimento. 

Il tradimento ha scoperchiato qualcosa che c'era già da prima. 

Un figlio che si permette di dare del coglione al padre entrando nella sua vita PRIVATA, perchè a costo di risultare odiosa, la coppia maschio-femmina è cosa privata e diversa dalla coppia genitoriale, ha già da prima costruito le basi per potersi rivolgere a quel modo a suo padre.

Significa che i ruoli sono già saltati. E da mo'.

I figli, e lo dico da figlia che ha dovuto costruirseli da sola gli argini perchè la vita di coppia dei suoi genitori non entrasse nella mia mettendomi in difficoltà, hanno il diritto e il dovere di starsene fuori dalla vita privata dei genitori. Che sono genitori e non amici, al netto della maggior o minor età. 

E questo dovrebbe essere un limite invalicabile. 

Un livello è lo spiegare che, al netto delle problematiche di coppia, la coppia genitoriale resta per la Cura e l'affetto dei figli. 

Altro livello è coinvolgere e permettere il coinvolgimento ad altri livelli. 

Poi il prezzo si paga. 

LA moglie di leroluni rifiutata da tutti. Leroluni inchiodato nel passato. E i figli che mi chiedo come stiano. Dubito stiano bene. Ma proprio lo dubito. Al netto delle dichiarazioni ufficiali. 

Mi dispiace molto. Veramente.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Il ritorno dall'amante, che comunque la mollò subito dopo, scatenò la rottura definitiva con i figli.
> In quell'occasione *mi diedero del coglione*, perchè per un pò avevo pensato di tenere unita la famiglia.
> Quel ritorno fù la dimostrazione che anche il tentativo di coinvolgere i figli era stato una farsa.


Se avessi un figlio e si permettesse di rivolgersi a me in quel modo, entrando a gamba tesa in uno spazio che non lo riguarda si prenderebbe un calcio nel culo. 

E fra l'altro grande confusione...c'è una bella differenza fra il voler tener unita la famiglia e il voler salvare, se così si può dire, la coppia. 

Fra l'altro i figli godono dei benefici, anche materiali, di una famiglia, intesa come individui che compartecipano alla quotidianità anche materiale per il benessere di tutti, quindi, tenendo conto che godono dei benefici i giudizi senza avere gli elementi per pronunciarli, perchè della vita di coppia mi auguro non sapessero prima del tradimento, se fossero adulti sarebbero in grado di tenerseli in bocca. 

Il fatto che non l'abbiano saputo fare indica semplicemente che erano profondamente delusi, arrabbiati e spaventati...e quindi troppo coinvolti in una situazione che non li riguardava. 

sarebbe come andare da mia madre e insaccarla di madonne perchè non scopa con mio padre...sono cazzi loro. Non mi riguardano. 

Che a rovescio sarebbe come se loro si permettessero di venire da me a disquisire su con chi scopo, quanto scopo, e come...


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se avessi un figlio e si permettesse di rivolgersi a me in quel modo, entrando a gamba tesa in uno spazio che non lo riguarda si prenderebbe un calcio nel culo. E fra l'altro grande confusione...c'è una bella differenza fra il voler tener unita la famiglia e il voler salvare, se così si può dire, la coppia. Fra l'altro i figli godono dei benefici, anche materiali, di una famiglia, intesa come individui che compartecipano alla quotidianità anche materiale per il benessere di tutti, quindi, tenendo conto che godono dei benefici i giudizi senza avere gli elementi per pronunciarli, perchè della vita di coppia mi auguro non sapessero prima del tradimento, se fossero adulti sarebbero in grado di tenerseli in bocca. Il fatto che non l'abbiano saputo fare indica semplicemente che erano profondamente delusi, arrabbiati e spaventati...e quindi troppo coinvolti in una situazione che non li riguardava. sarebbe come andare da mia madre e insaccarla di madonne perchè non scopa con mio padre...sono cazzi loro. Non mi riguardano. Che a rovescio sarebbe come se loro si permettessero di venire da me a disquisire su con chi scopo, quanto scopo, e come...


Il problema è stato che però la madre li ha coinvolti, se ho ben capito. Non sempre a quel punto si ha la maturità per dire  "cazzi vostri" senza cadere nell'errore di dare giudizi che, anche se non dovuti, sono stati in qualche modo chiesti. Cioè. Il fatto che i genitori non sono amici non deve valere solo per i figli. Quando poi capita che ci si lascia andare, poi non ci si può lamentare per certi interventi a gamba tesa. Non ci vedo necessariamente chissà quale rapporto male costruito: Ci vedo sicuro uno sbaglio, di una donna, che è consistito nel  vuotare il sacco con chi non avrebbe dovuto. E lo ha pagato a caro prezzo, questo sbaglio. Forse anche troppo. Però non si può dire che i figli non sono giudici degli affari di coppia, e poi dimenticarsi che lo diventano, se vi sono chiamati. E a quel punto la maturità appunto di rispondere  "cazzi vostri, non vogliamo entrarci" magari e' offuscata dal dispiacere, tanto più dove a distanza di sette anni si continua a vedere il padre poco sereno.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

Ribadisco che non sappiamo nulla delle relazioni famigliari prima del tradimento. Nulla sappiamo del tradimento e delle sua modalità. Nulla sappiamo del modo in cui i figli sono stati coinvolti.
Il fatto che non ci fossero relazioni sane potremmo darlo come premessa, ma che riguarda ancora meno di quanto il rapporto della coppia genitoriale riguardi i figli.

Purtroppo è andata come è andata. Non abbiamo possibilità di cambiare nulla.

Possiamo cercare di aiutare lei a liberarsi da questo peso che gli fa compagnia, ma lo incatena e per quanto riguarda noi renderci conto di quante responsabilità ci si assume tradendo, ma prima ancora promettendo di non tradire.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il problema è stato che però la madre li ha coinvolti, se ho ben capito. Non sempre a quel punto si ha la maturità per dire  "cazzi vostri" senza cadere nell'errore di dare giudizi che, anche se non dovuti, sono stati in qualche modo chiesti. Cioè. Il fatto che i genitori non sono amici non deve valere solo per i figli. Quando poi capita che ci si lascia andare, poi non ci si può lamentare per certi interventi a gamba tesa. Non ci vedo necessariamente chissà quale rapporto male costruito: Ci vedo sicuro uno sbaglio, di una donna, che è consistito nel  vuotare il sacco con chi non avrebbe dovuto. E lo ha pagato a caro prezzo, questo sbaglio. Forse anche troppo. Però non si può dire che i figli non sono giudici degli affari di coppia, e poi dimenticarsi che lo diventano, se vi sono chiamati. E a quel punto la maturità appunto di rispondere  "cazzi vostri, non vogliamo entrarci" magari e' offuscata dal dispiacere, tanto più dove a distanza di sette anni si continua a vedere il padre poco sereno.


La madre li ha coinvolti. E il padre non ha rimesso il paletto. (il calcio in culo è esattamente a quel livello...è dire, signori miei, in ogni caso, anche se vostra madre vi ha confidato cose, io non ci sto.) 

Ovvio che da fuori è tutto facile, e nel delirio e nella sofferenza del momento non lo è per niente. Anzi...

Ma una madre che prende i figli e racconta di aver tradito il padre, scopando con un altro fuori dalla coppia, non arriva a fare quei discorsi dal nulla. 

Quella parte, l'eros della coppia, se recintato, non si s-recinta tanto facilmente. 

Un livello è condividere coi figli il fatto che la coppia non sta bene. Che c'è tensione perchè ci sono in corso discussioni e malessere. E che ci stanno pensando i due genitori. E ribadire che l'affetto per i figli, al netto di tutto, rimarrà immutato da parte di entrambi. 

Altro livello è prendere i figli e raccontare di essere andata a scopare a giro come se i figli fossero l'amica al bar. 

Sembra sottile, ma non lo è. E non arrivi a raccontare ai tuoi figli la tua intimità se già prima alcune porte non erano già aperte. Anche solo per una questione di abitudine del pudore. 

Un padre che non rimette il paletto rema contro se stesso. Come padre. Oltre a concedere ai figli di essere suoi "consiglieri" su una situazione in cui, essendo appunto figli, semplicemente non possono esserlo. 

Perchè finiscono nel dover scegliere a chi voler bene. E mi dispiace molto per loro. 
Loro vogliono meno bene alla madre perchè stanno difendendo il padre e si sono schierati con lui. 
Ma la loro madre resterà la loro madre. E l'affetto negato a quella madre rischia di rivolgersi pesantemente contro di loro nel tempo. 
...piccoli o grandi, una madre rifiutata, provoca dei gran bei casini nelle relazioni che si costruiranno. 
Loro come coppia intendo. 


In questo modo, non è tanto la questione di quel che ha fatto lei (che ha fatto sicuramente casino) ma la questione ruota attorno ad una coppia maschio-femmina che ha sconfinato nella coppia genitoriale e nessuno dei due ha avuto il polso di mettere il paletto dove doveva essere messo. O chiedere aiuto rendendosi conto che il paletto era saltato e da soli non ce la si faceva. 



Detto questo...io non cerco colpe. Mi dispiace moltissimo. E' una situazione limbo e non risolta. Da parte di nessuno. Dolore continuo e inutile...mi dispiace davvero molto.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che non sappiamo nulla delle relazioni famigliari prima del tradimento. Nulla sappiamo del tradimento e delle sua modalità. Nulla sappiamo del modo in cui i figli sono stati coinvolti.
> Il fatto che non ci fossero relazioni sane potremmo darlo come premessa, ma che riguarda ancora meno di quanto il rapporto della coppia genitoriale riguardi i figli.
> 
> Purtroppo è andata come è andata. Non abbiamo possibilità di cambiare nulla.
> ...


Non si può cambiare nulla no...ma rileggere la storia e risignificarla, proprio per uscire dal limbo in cui si trova (no), io penso sia importante. 

Sono, da come si racconta leroluni, sospesi a 7 anni fa....7 anni eh. mica uno o due...c'è qualcosa che non torna, in tutto questo tempo nel limbo...il dolore ha una funzione. Se è dolore inutile è altro. Ed è una catena, tendenzialmente. 

Io su questo rifletterei. E non poco. E vista da qui è una catena che ricade anche sui figli...e non mi sembra poco, ad appesantirla.

EDIT: fra l'altro ricordo il primo post di leroluni, dove parlava di vendetta e pesante da lui attuata. E la vendetta è un altro peso che al momento sembra sollevare ma sulla lunga distanza affossa ogni possibilità di movimento. La vendetta si rigira puntualmente contro chi la attua. E non per karma. 
Ma perchè la vendetta stessa cuce un legame distorto anzichè lasciare che ciò che deve bruciare semplicemente bruci.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non si può cambiare nulla no...ma rileggere la storia e risignificarla, proprio per uscire dal limbo in cui si trova (no), io penso sia importante.
> 
> Sono, da come si racconta leroluni, sospesi a 7 anni fa....7 anni eh. mica uno o due...c'è qualcosa che non torna, in tutto questo tempo nel limbo...il dolore ha una funzione. Se è dolore inutile è altro. Ed è una catena, tendenzialmente.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo sulla necessità di aiutare a uscire dal rancore che proprio allo stesso modo della vendetta costituisce un legame.
A volte le persone usano un legame marcio piuttosto che sentirsi senza legami.
Però credo che analizzare qual legame non faccia altro che rafforzarlo.
Un bel taglio deciso funziona meglio.
Lui e i figli non hanno reciso nulla.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sulla necessità di aiutare a uscire dal rancore che proprio allo stesso modo della vendetta costituisce un legame.
> A volte le persone usano un legame marcio piuttosto che sentirsi senza legami.
> Però credo che analizzare qual legame non faccia altro che rafforzarlo.
> Un bel taglio deciso funziona meglio.
> Lui e i figli non hanno reciso nulla.


Dipende bruni...torniamo alla ceretta...c'è chi riesce a fare ceretta in modo fulmineo, c'è chi ha bisogno di un giro più largo. Per arrivare allo stesso risultato. 

Anche qui è conoscere se stessi e le proprie attitudini e necessità. 

Sono d'accordissimo che i legami "patologici" siano i più difficili da recidere...ed è uno dei motivi per cui sto sostenendo che 7 anni nel limbo sono indicatore di qualcosa che va oltre il tradimento....

Sono 7 anni che rifiutano il legame...come si fa a recidere qualcosa che si rifiuta?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dipende bruni...torniamo alla ceretta...c'è chi riesce a fare ceretta in modo fulmineo, c'è chi ha bisogno di un giro più largo. Per arrivare allo stesso risultato.
> 
> Anche qui è conoscere se stessi e le proprie attitudini e necessità.
> 
> ...


Si recide il legame di rifiuto.

Potrei dire delle cose in proposito, ma solo a lui in privato.
Non ho voglia in chiaro.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si recide il legame di rifiuto.
> 
> Potrei dire delle cose in proposito, ma solo a lui in privato.
> Non ho voglia in chiaro.



Per poter recidere il rifiuto, devo accettare che sto rifiutando. E per accettare che sto rifiutando devo accettare l'*esistenza piena* di quel legame che è l'unica condizione che mi permette di rifiutarlo. Smantellarlo, attraverso la fantasia non funziona..serve solo a girare a largo. Ricordo che leroluni addirittura mette in dubbio la sua paternità. 
Poi posso dedicarmi al rifiuto...e a quel che ne consegue nello scioglierlo. 
Serve dirmi che non sto riuscendo a guardare dentro il dolore. 

E leroluni non mi sembra in quella posizione. I suoi figli neanche. E 7 anni stratificano un sacco di cose, fra l'altro...sono tanti. 
Poi non mi voglio intestardire...leggo e rimando sensazioni. 

Solo leroluni sa cosa sente. Questi sono in fondo spunti, poi sta a lui decidere cosa farne e se farne qualcosa. 

E' una questione complessa in effetti...e scriverne è comunque sfiorare semplicemente la superficie...saper chiedere aiuto, quando i legami, che sono legacci a questo punto, si prolungano tanto, sarebbe segno di cura di sè.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Aprile 2017)

Avete analizzato il povero cornuto in tutte le salse. Se non ha superato dopo 7 anni, con la vostra disamina ha bisogno di un TSO.


----------



## francoff (2 Aprile 2017)

Ma chi vi dà il diritto di fare a fette la vita di una persona oltretutto senza sapere niente se non 4 righe scritte per rispondere a 4 domande non richieste ?


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma chi vi dà il diritto di fare a fette la vita di una persona oltretutto senza sapere niente se non 4 righe scritte per rispondere a 4 domande non richieste ?


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Avete analizzato il povero cornuto in tutte le salse. *Se non ha superato dopo 7 anni*, con la vostra disamina ha bisogno di un TSO.





francoff ha detto:


> Ma chi vi dà il diritto di fare a fette la vita di una persona oltretutto senza sapere niente se non 4 righe scritte per rispondere a 4 domande non richieste ?


In tutte le salse no...potrei anche fare di meglio 

Una cosa con cui concordo in quello che hai scritto è il grassetto, solo che dopo la virgola io ci metterei "due domande su come sto affrontando la situazione io al suo posto me le farei". 

Poi liberi tutti. Anche vivere eternamente nel limbo. In fondo ognuno determina la propria vita come più gli piace. E anche nel dolore, e nell'insoddisfazione, c'è un sottile piacere. 

Quanto a francoff, io scrivo per me. 

Siamo tutti adulti e in grado di passare otre i post non desiderati. (si presume).
O anche di usare i post degli altri come valvola di sfogo per se stessi. 

Basta dire chiaramente senza usare il dolore come scudo per le proprie posizioni. 

Con le conseguenze dell'una e dell'altra scelta. Ti pare?


----------



## mistral (2 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma chi vi dà il diritto di fare a fette la vita di una persona oltretutto senza sapere niente se non 4 righe scritte per rispondere a 4 domande non richieste ?


Quando ti fanno a fette e ti fanno vedere gli organi interni ,non sempre ti fanno un dispetto.
Fa male,fa incazzare ,ci si arrabbia ,si rifiuta ma è anche utile.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma chi vi dà il diritto di fare a fette la vita di una persona oltretutto senza sapere niente se non 4 righe scritte per rispondere a 4 domande non richieste ?


Spero che tu non ce l'abbia con me.
Quella persona ha espresso più volte il peso per non aver superato il tradimento. Non è il vicino di casa. È una persona che ha chiesto un parere.
Sì alcuni hanno vivisezionato i fatti decidendo che la moglie meritava la gogna o la meritava lui.
Non io.


----------



## francoff (2 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quando ti fanno a fette e ti fanno vedere gli organi interni ,non sempre ti fanno un dispetto.
> Fa male,fa incazzare ,ci si arrabbia ,si rifiuta ma è anche utile.


Mi pare che lui abbia chiesto nulla , ha risposto in modo cortese a domande , in un 3D che parlava di altro . Proprio tu sei quella che si è scagliata contro di lui senza sapere nulla , di lui come padre . Mi fai un piacere se il tuo parere è richiesto e se hai tutti gli elementi , altrimenti stai solo passando il tempo .


----------



## francoff (2 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero che tu non ce l'abbia con me.
> Quella persona ha espresso più volte il peso per non aver superato il tradimento. Non è il vicino di casa. È una persona che ha chiesto un parere.
> Sì alcuni hanno vivisezionato i fatti decidendo che la moglie meritava la gogna o la meritava lui.
> Non io.


No , non mi riferivo  a te .


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> No , non mi riferivo  a te .


Grazie.
È una cosa che cerco di evitare.


----------



## marietto (2 Aprile 2017)

Direi che sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] , è stato fatto pelo e contropelo ad un utente che ha solo risposto ad alcune domande, senza disporre di nessun particolare su nessun aspetto del matrimonio e del tradimento.

Sono state fatte affermazioni, anche piuttosto pesanti, basandosi sul nulla totale, e io ringrazierei [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION] per aver fornito precisazioni e particolari successivamente.

Dopo 30 anni uno merita una seconda chance? Mah secondo me una seconda chance la meritano tutti e non la merita nessuno, dipende da mille cose, tra cui la personalità dei protagonisti e le circostanze del fatto (in questo caso un tradimento) che determina la fine di un rapporto. Lui ha detto di averci provato ma di non avercela fatta, certo che il fatto che lei, lasciata a piedi, sia corsa dall'amante, non ha certamente favorito la voglia di effettuare un secondo tentativo.

Non penso sia una questione di "meriti" o di durata del rapporto, non credo funzioni come la raccolta dei bollini al supermercato: se li hai raccolti tutti per trent'anni vinci un trombamico... (con 30 anni la scheda con i bollini doveva averla anche lui, evidentemente, non ha barrato la casella "moglie fedele", avrà scelto il servizio di piatti).

Non ci sono elementi per scaricare addosso a lui colpe per l'atteggiamento dei figli (peraltro maggiorenni), lui ha detto di aver fatto il possibile ed aver provato ad intercedere.

Certo che in casi non dissimili che conosco, un astio di questa durata e compatto da parte di tutta la prole non l'avevo mai sentito. Non vedo come si possano determinare le dinamiche famigliari in mancanza di elementi, ma evidentemente hanno percepito l'agito della madre come molto pesante, per quale motivo non lo so e non ho elementi per determinarlo; però sembra l'abbiano fatto tutti.

Comunque quando e se avrà voglia di aprire un suo thread e approfondire, si potrà disquisire con un minimo di cognizione di causa, anche se secondo me si è spaventato dalle mazzate "al buio" che ha ricevuto.
Ogni altro chiacchiericcio fino a quel momento è solo Gossip da Parrucchiera, IMO.


----------



## francoff (2 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Direi che sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] , è stato fatto pelo e contropelo ad un utente che ha solo risposto ad alcune domande, senza disporre di nessun particolare su nessun aspetto del matrimonio e del tradimento.
> 
> Sono state fatte affermazioni, anche piuttosto pesanti, basandosi sul nulla totale, e io ringrazierei [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION] per aver fornito precisazioni e particolari successivamente.
> 
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## Fairman (2 Aprile 2017)

Quando ho scritto per la prima volta in questo post,  non avrei mai immaginato  che si sarebbe aperta una discussione cosi lunga sulla mia storia; mi dispiace aver invaso questo spazio, non era nelle mie intenzioni, e per questo chiedo ancora scusa.   Ritengo però doveroso dare  risposta ad alcune domande.
*Blaise 53*  Qualora fosse questa la tua intenzione, sappi che la parola cornuto non mi offende sia perché nella lingua corrente indica chi è stato tradito, ed io lo sono stato, sia perché essere traditi non è un colpa del cornuto ma di chi lo ha tradito, vogliamo chiamarla traditrice o cornificatrice, fai tu.  
Ti ringrazio per l’interessamento sullo stato della mia salute mentale,  ma da tempo seguo un terapista che fra l’altro e anche psichiatra. Non mi ha mai descritto la necessità di un TSO e visto che mi   fido di lui,  dà questo punto di vista sono tranquillo e quindi volevo tranquillizzare anche te.
*IPAZIA*  Prima del tradimento, o diciamo meglio della sua scoperta, a casa   c’era la condivisione assoluta di tutto. Ognuno svolgeva il proprio ruolo: lavoro i genitori, studio i figli. Condivisione assoluta dei problemi comuni, discussioni e supporto nelle necessità del singolo. Certo c’erano le liti, i soliti contrappunti fra genitori e figli o nella coppia, ma se dovessi riassumere direi che a casa mia c’era tanto amore fra tutti e tanta armonia.
  Se dovessi dirti perché mia moglie mi ha tradito, dovrei dirti che non lo so. Nelle poche cose che ha voluto dirmi, non mi ha mai accusato di averle fatto mancare qualcosa, ne sesso, ne affetto né altro, si è solo sentita lusingata e attratta dalle attenzioni di uno più giovane di lei.
  Non voglio aggiungere  altro a quello che ho già detto, una cosa però si. Dopo che raccontò tutto ai figli, chiedendo perdono a tutti, mentre mi chiedeva di ricominciare da capo, fu vista prima da mia figlia e poi dal grande, diciamo in intimità, nel parcheggio del lavoro, con l’amante che diceva di aver lasciato.  Io questo l’ho saputo molto dopo, anni dopo il divorzio ma fù l’origine del perché mi diedero del coglione.
 Loro sono stati tirati dentro per i capelli dalla madre, ma io non sono riuscito a tirarli fuori dal contenzioso di coppia, avevano avuti da soli i loro riscontri e non vollero restarne fuori. Per inciso, avrò cresciuto male i miei figli, ma noi ci siamo sempre baciati abbracciati e anche sfanculati, ma ciascuno ha sempre saputo tenere il proprio posto.
  Il suo amante era anche il suo capo. Ma il suo capo era una mia creatura, e così come l’ho creato l’ho distrutto, questa è stata la vendetta che ho avuto. E non facciamo i moralisti, io ho solo risposto ai colpi bassi che ho avuto con le armi di cui disponevo, dettagli più precisi su questo punto non posso dare. 
Mi ha fatto stare meglio? Solo per un po’, ma almeno non sono il solo a soffrire. 
 I miei figli non soffrono più. Dopo quello che anno visto anche con i loro occhi,  non vogliono rivolgerle neanche la parola, e ti posso assicurare che vivono bene.
  Io?  Forse quello che dirò ti sembrerà strano, ma è come se  avessi due personalità.
   Il Dirigente, con un sacco di impegni e responsabilità a cui fa fronte sempre al meglio.
  L’uomo, che non è riuscito ad accettare il tradimento, massacratemi pure.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Quando ho scritto per la prima volta in questo post,  non avrei mai immaginato  che si sarebbe aperta una discussione cosi lunga sulla mia storia; mi dispiace aver invaso questo spazio, non era nelle mie intenzioni, e per questo chiedo ancora scusa.   Ritengo però doveroso dare  risposta ad alcune domande.
> 
> *IPAZIA*  Prima del tradimento, o diciamo meglio della sua scoperta, a casa   c’era la condivisione assoluta di tutto. Ognuno svolgeva il proprio ruolo: lavoro i genitori, studio i figli. Condivisione assoluta dei problemi comuni, discussioni e supporto nelle necessità del singolo. Certo c’erano le liti, i soliti contrappunti fra genitori e figli o nella coppia, ma se dovessi riassumere direi che a casa mia c’era tanto amore fra tutti e tanta armonia.
> Se dovessi dirti perché mia moglie mi ha tradito, dovrei dirti che non lo so. Nelle poche cose che ha voluto dirmi, non mi ha mai accusato di averle fatto mancare qualcosa, ne sesso, ne affetto né altro, si è solo sentita lusingata e attratta dalle attenzioni di uno più giovane di lei.
> ...


Io non ho scritto che hai cresciuto male i tuoi figli. 
Ho sottolineato il fatto che il mescolare i diversi livelli di una coppia crea casini. Come li ha creati. 
E sono livelli che non si mescolano per sbaglio. 

Poi a me, del quantificare le responsabilità interessa niente. 
E se è passata una quantificazione mi scuso. 

La cosa che ho sottolineato è che, al netto delle posizioni che i figli possono assumere, rimarcare il fatto che quell'aspetto non li riguarda è importante. Per te. Prima ancora che per loro. 
Darti del coglione non lo possono semplicemente fare. 
Perchè tu eri il marito. Tu decidevi per te ed in base ai tuoi sentimenti. E di quell'aspetto non avevi da rispondere nulla a loro. Loro semplicemente erano fuori da quell'ambito. 
Loro non avevano nessun diritto di giudicare. Non avendo in mano gli elementi per farlo. Il loro sguardo era quello dei figli. Non il tuo. 

Il fatto che il giudizio fosse motivato dall'averla vista con l'altro riguarda la loro immagine di madre. 
Che si è sgretolata come sotto una frana. 
Allearvi nello sgretolamento di immagini diverse (per te femmina-donna-moglie-madre, per loro madre) non fa bene a voi. A voi tutti. E infatti siete ancora ancorati allo sgretolamento. E alla rabbia. 

L'altra questione che ho sottolineato è altrettanto importante. E non perchè lo dico io. 

Ma per il semplice fatto che se rifiuti una madre, per quanto quella madre possa averti fatto male, stai rifiutando una parte di te. E non è un percorso indolore. E prima o poi riemerge. 
Di solito riemerge nelle relazioni di coppia che si costruiscono. 
Non la faccio lunga in termini di analisi. 
Di materiale a riguardo se ne trova a non finire. 

Quanto all'ultimo grassetto, ti sembrerà strano, ma non mi sembra per niente strano. Anzi...è una difesa. 
Che però ti sta impedendo di andare oltre. 

Da sconosciuta, per quel che vale, guardaci a quella separazione in te...ti fa male...e ti tiene nel limbo in cui sei. 

Per quanto riguarda la vendetta, non è moralismo il mio...io mi sono vendicata costantemente, come un soldato per una ventina d'anni. (niente di paragonabile alla tua vendetta quindi...e in termini morali, se giudicassi in quei termini, credimi, dovrei autoinfliggermi le peggiori punizioni visto che ho coinvolto innocenti in quel giro). 
Alla fine ho semplicemente rilevato che il dolore rimaneva comunque il mio. Potenziato fra l'altro dal rinnovo costante del vendicarmi. Un legaccio in più che mi teneva legata ad un passato che mi appesantiva.


----------



## mistral (3 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi pare che lui abbia chiesto nulla , ha risposto in modo cortese a domande , in un 3D che parlava di altro . Proprio tu sei quella che si è scagliata contro di lui senza sapere nulla , di lui come padre . Mi fai un piacere se il tuo parere è richiesto e se hai tutti gli elementi , altrimenti stai solo passando il tempo .


Sostenere che sia terribile che i figli diano del coglione al padre per una situazione in cui solo lui può decidere come agire trovi che significhi addirittura "scagliarsi "? Mi pare al massimo  di essermi "scagliata" contro i figli che possono averlo influenzato in una scelta magari forzata che ancora lascia  il segno dopo 7 anni.
Quindi se lui nonostante i tutti contro avesse deciso di perdonare la moglie ,i figli non avrebbero perdonato la sua "coglionaggine" e avrebbero cancellato anche lui?
La descrizione che fa Ierolumi della vita familiare prima del tradimento non mi da così torto quando penso sia innaturale cancellare una madre che  fino al tradimento pare essere stata irreprensibile.É una cosa crudele che non può non lasciare delle cicatrici in loro.
Io faccio parte della schiera dei traditi ma grazie a Dio non mi sento in obbligo di difendere una categoria a tutti i costi perché l'accademia dei traditori non è a numero chiuso ,possiamo entrarci tutti e non per questo diventiamo esseri umani di serie b.
Sua moglie ha sbagliato come MOGLiE,magari anche tanto ma non mi spiego come possa svanire  l'amore filiale .
Forse la chiave per Ierolumi  per ritrovare serenità sta proprio lì,deporre le armi con i figli.


----------



## marietto (3 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sostenere che sia terribile che i figli diano del coglione al padre per una situazione in cui solo lui può decidere come agire trovi che significhi addirittura "scagliarsi "? Mi pare al massimo di essermi "scagliata" contro i figli che possono averlo influenzato in una scelta magari forzata che ancora lascia il segno dopo 7 anni.
> Quindi se lui nonostante i tutti contro avesse deciso di perdonare la moglie ,i figli non avrebbero perdonato la sua "coglionaggine" e avrebbero cancellato anche lui?
> La descrizione che fa Ierolumi della vita familiare prima del tradimento non mi da così torto quando penso sia innaturale cancellare una madre che fino al tradimento pare essere stata irreprensibile.É una cosa crudele che non può non lasciare delle cicatrici in loro.
> Io faccio parte della schiera dei traditi ma grazie a Dio non mi sento in obbligo di difendere una categoria a tutti i costi perché l'accademia dei traditori non è a numero chiuso ,possiamo entrarci tutti e non per questo diventiamo esseri umani di serie b.
> ...


Con il massimo Rispetto, considera che di solito apprezzo moltissimo i tuoi interventi, ma io ho avuto la stessa impressione di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] , cioè che tu te la sia presa con @Ierolumi in maniera anche abbastanza aggressiva e senza il minimo dettaglio (nemmeno quei  pochi che ha aggiunto successivamente) a disposizione per una situazione in cui lui e il suo ruolo sono coinvolti in seconda battuta. I figli sono maggiorenni e lui, in base a quello che ha raccontato, il suo lo ha fatto... Io altre responsabilità sue non ne vedo. 

Poteva fare di più? Non so, non ho elementi sufficienti, ma una volta che lui e la moglie hanno separato le strade, lui le deve rispetto e un'assistenza nei rapporti con i congiunti che arriva fino a un certo punto, poi prima o dopo sarà anche un problema della moglie.
...
Io credo che ci sia una differenza tra trattare gli altri da esseri umani e porgere necessariamente l'altra guancia, come c'è differenza tra il perdonare e il mantenere certi rapporti (anche non necessariamente di coppia).

Il primo resta sempre un dovere, specie se c'era un certo tipo di rapporto in precedenza, il secondo, a mio parere, non può essere considerato un dovere in nessun caso. Devono esistere i presupposti e devi sentire che esistono, nonché devi sentirti di affrontare un certo tipo di percorso. Che lei sia stata irreprensibile per anni non lo obbliga a continuare il rapporto, e credo sia assurdo sostenere questo, anche se si è sentito in obbligo di provarci per qualche tempo. Troppo poco? Forse, ma il fatto che lei sia corsa a rimettersi con l'amante dopo che lui ha gettato la spugna per me dimostra che ha fatto bene a renderle la sua libertà e, sempre a mio parere, esclude la definizione di "errore".

Personalmente, nella mia vita, ho perdonato quasi tutti quelli che mi hanno fatto del male, ma con pochissimi ho proseguito i rapporti nei termini pre esistenti, perché certe modalità eliminano i presupposti per continuare, a mio parere.

...

Il discorso figli: è molto brutto che si permettano di dare del coglione al padre e che da 7 anni non abbiano rapporti con la madre, ma non vedo colpe specifiche di Ieroluni, in base a quello che sappiamo. Ricordo che quando io ero adolescente tra i giovani genitori era abbastanza diffusa la convinzione di dover essere "amici" dei figli, quindi magari, per quello che riguarda lui, forse un eccesso di confidenza.

Per quello che riguarda lei forse il fastidio di essere coinvolti in una storia un po' sordida, almeno dal loro punto di vista, e di averla beccata a fare la sciocca in pubblico con il suo bello, li ha convinti che il comportamento fosse imperdonabile. Immagino che vedere tua madre comportarsi così alle soglie dei 60 probabilmente non ti faccia proprio crescere la stima nei suoi confronti.
-
.
Non so se basti questo a spiegare la situazione dei figli, certo che io non ricordo una tensione di cosi lunga durata e che riguardi tutti i figli (spesso magari uno è superintransigente ma gli altri prima o poi ci mollano).

E sembra anche non essere una questione di genere (I maschi vedono spesso la madre come un essere senza macchia e possono sentirsi traditi come fossero il marito, ma anche la ragazza si comporta così).

Francamente, è una dinamica che a me manca, visto che ho avuto un solo genitore dall'età scolara.
Posso solo dire che mia madre si è sempre comportata in maniera molto riservata. Io non credo che abbia smesso col sesso a 36 anni, però né nella mia infanzia, né nell'adolescenza, né da giovane adulto ho mai avuto sentore o percepito voci di alcunché, anche se qualche sospetto che alcune amicizie non fossero solo amicizie c'è stato. E mia mamma, essendo vedova, non doveva fedeltà a nessuno.

Non ho idea di come ci si possa sentire a vedere la propria madre tradire il padre in un parcheggio pubblico, bene non credo, ma non so se basti per spiegare quello che ci ha detto Ieroluni...


----------



## trilobita (3 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Con il massimo Rispetto, considera che di solito apprezzo moltissimo i tuoi interventi, ma io ho avuto la stessa impressione di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] , cioè che tu te la sia presa con @Ierolumi in maniera anche abbastanza aggressiva e senza il minimo dettaglio (nemmeno quei  pochi che ha aggiunto successivamente) a disposizione per una situazione in cui lui e il suo ruolo sono coinvolti in seconda battuta. I figli sono maggiorenni e lui, in base a quello che ha raccontato, il suo lo ha fatto... Io altre responsabilità sue non ne vedo.
> 
> Poteva fare di più? Non so, non ho elementi sufficienti, ma una volta che lui e la moglie hanno separato le strade, lui le deve rispetto e un'assistenza nei rapporti con i congiunti che arriva fino a un certo punto, poi prima o dopo sarà anche un problema della moglie.
> ...
> ...


Quoto,anche se leroluni farebbe cosa buona e giusta ad aprire un suo 3d


----------



## Fairman (3 Aprile 2017)

*NON SCRIVERO' PIU' DELLA MIA STORIA IN QUESTA DISCUSSIONE*

non perchè voglia sottrarmi al confronto o alle critiche.
 Si accetta tutto quando  è espresso in maniera educata, anche se i giudizi risentono delle difese di genere o dalle esperienze personali.
 Comunque hanno il pregio della terzialità, perche espresse da persone esterne alla vicende.
 Anche se nei termini fondamentali c'è tutto, è probabile che possa aprire un mia discussione, cosa che ad oggi  non ho  fatto perchè la mia storia non è in evoluzione ma passato.
Tutto è venuto fuori per aver espresso un sentire nell'ambito di una storia che, a pelle, sento molto vicina. 
Continuerò ad intervenire se sentirò la necessità di farlo, ma non scriverò e non risponderò più della mia storia qui, e vi chiedo di rispettare questa scelta. Se il caso ci azzufferemo da un'altra parte, ma bisogna restituire lo spazio a chi lo ha generato.
 Grazie.


----------



## trilobita (3 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> non perchè voglia sottrarmi al confronto o alle critiche.
> Si accetta tutto quando  è espresso in maniera educata, anche se i giudizi risentono delle difese di genere o dalle esperienze personali.
> Comunque hanno il pregio della terzialità, perche espresse da persone esterne alla vicende.
> Anche se nei termini fondamentali c'è tutto, è probabile che possa aprire un mia discussione, cosa che ad oggi  non ho  fatto perchè la mia storia non è in evoluzione ma passato.
> ...


Quoto l'idea di parlarne in altro spazio e un ringraziamento,almeno da parte mia,per aver tolto il coperchio al tuo pentolone privato,cosa non indolore,immagino,per metterne il contenuto a disposizione di noi tutti,aggiungendo un buon metro di paragone per chi,purtroppo,si trova ad affrontare situazioni simili.
Mi dileguo anch'io,al limite mi dai un passaggio...


----------



## mistral (3 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> non perchè voglia sottrarmi al confronto o alle critiche.
> Si accetta tutto quando  è espresso in maniera educata, anche se i giudizi risentono delle difese di genere o dalle esperienze personali.
> Comunque hanno il pregio della terzialità, perche espresse da persone esterne alla vicende.
> Anche se nei termini fondamentali c'è tutto, è probabile che possa aprire un mia discussione, cosa che ad oggi  non ho  fatto perchè la mia storia non è in evoluzione ma passato.
> ...


scusa per i miei interventi Ieroluni.
Forse mi sono espressa male,non erano attacchi a te ma semplicemente ero turbata di come fosse possibile che dei figli cancellassero la madre dalla loro vita e ritenessero un coglione il padre che cercava di far tornare la vita nei binari del rispetto.Piu volte qui si parla di colpe che i traditori si trovano ad espiare ,solitamente pagano nei confronti dei compagni traditi ma non avevo mai letto di espiazione a vita nei confronti dei figli per aver avuto una relazione extraconiugale.
Io soffrirei immensamente se i miei figli cancellassero tutto ciò che di buono ho fatto loro fino ad oggi per un disastro che ho fatto pensando solo a me.
Chiamiamole proiezioni ,timori nostri che applichiamo a storie che leggiamo qui.
Questo luogo è paragonabile ad un reparto grandi ustionati ,anche uno schizzo di acqua fresca spesso  ti fa urlare dal dolore .


----------



## mistral (3 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Con il massimo Rispetto, considera che di solito apprezzo moltissimo i tuoi interventi, ma io ho avuto la stessa impressione di @_francoff_ , cioè che tu te la sia presa con @Ierolumi in maniera anche abbastanza aggressiva e senza il minimo dettaglio (nemmeno quei  pochi che ha aggiunto successivamente) a disposizione per una situazione in cui lui e il suo ruolo sono coinvolti in seconda battuta. I figli sono maggiorenni e lui, in base a quello che ha raccontato, il suo lo ha fatto... Io altre responsabilità sue non ne vedo.
> 
> Poteva fare di più? Non so, non ho elementi sufficienti, ma una volta che lui e la moglie hanno separato le strade, lui le deve rispetto e un'assistenza nei rapporti con i congiunti che arriva fino a un certo punto, poi prima o dopo sarà anche un problema della moglie.
> ...
> ...


La mia proiezione è stata il sentirmi dare della cogliona perché non ho cacciato a calci in culo MIO marito che nulla ha a che fare con il loro padre e magari sentirmi dire "o lui o noi".
Credo mi sarei specializzata in calci in culo agonistico.
Ripeto.Ieroluni è stato solo il capro espiatorio e chiedo ancora scusa se sono risultata offensiva.


----------



## Woland (3 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> La mia proiezione è stata il sentirmi dare della cogliona perché non ho cacciato a calci in culo MIO marito che nulla ha a che fare con il loro padre e magari sentirmi dire "o lui o noi".
> Credo mi sarei specializzata in calci in culo agonistico.
> Ripeto.Ieroluni è stato solo il capro espiatorio e chiedo ancora scusa se sono risultata offensiva.


Secondo me non sei stata offensiva, forse un pochino aspra ma hai argomentato ed esposto il tuo modo di vedere le cose in modo civile e mi sembra che sia di questa idea anche lerolumi. Poi ti sei scusata e scusarsi non è da tutti e la dice lunga sullo spessore dell'interlocutore.

Approfitto per dire una cosa però e cioè che rileggendo con più attenzione il 3d ho notato un paio di messaggi sconcertanti si può dire?

Dicono che il cinismo sia una caratteristica delle persone intelligenti...mah sarà ma ho dei dubbi al riguardo...tuttavia andrebbe usato con moderazione e anche con un certo stile diversamente è solo volgarità fine a se stessa. IMHO ovviamente.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Aprile 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Secondo me non sei stata offensiva, forse un pochino aspra ma hai argomentato ed esposto il tuo modo di vedere le cose in modo civile e mi sembra che sia di questa idea anche lerolumi. Poi ti sei scusata e scusarsi non è da tutti e la dice lunga sullo spessore dell'interlocutore.
> 
> Approfitto per dire una cosa però e cioè che rileggendo con più attenzione il 3d ho notato un paio di messaggi sconcertanti si può dire?
> 
> Dicono che il cinismo sia una caratteristica delle persone intelligenti...mah sarà ma ho dei dubbi al riguardo...tuttavia andrebbe usato con moderazione e anche con un certo stile diversamente è solo volgarità fine a se stessa. IMHO ovviamente.


Intortatevi con le paroline o paroloni alla fine è con la realtà che bisogna confrontarsi. La realtà è cinismo.


----------



## Fairman (3 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> scusa per i miei interventi Ieroluni.
> Forse mi sono espressa male,non erano attacchi a te ma semplicemente ero turbata di come fosse possibile che dei figli cancellassero la madre dalla loro vita e ritenessero un coglione il padre che cercava di far tornare la vita nei binari del rispetto.Piu volte qui si parla di colpe che i traditori si trovano ad espiare ,solitamente pagano nei confronti dei compagni traditi ma non avevo mai letto di espiazione a vita nei confronti dei figli per aver avuto una relazione extraconiugale.
> Io soffrirei immensamente se i miei figli cancellassero tutto ciò che di buono ho fatto loro fino ad oggi per un disastro che ho fatto pensando solo a me.
> Chiamiamole proiezioni ,timori nostri che applichiamo a storie che leggiamo qui.
> Questo luogo è paragonabile ad un reparto grandi ustionati ,anche uno schizzo di acqua fresca spesso  ti fa urlare dal dolore .


Ho iniziato una nuova discussione in cui scrivero a breve di me,  c'è  anche un messaggio per te.


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

*quanto ci ha provato l altro/altra*

a riprendersi o prendersi definitivamente il vostro partner quando ha deciso di restare in famiglia?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto che hai cresciuto male i tuoi figli.
> Ho sottolineato il fatto che il mescolare i diversi livelli di una coppia crea casini. Come li ha creati.
> E sono livelli che non si mescolano per sbaglio.


A volte mescolarli è inevitabile, se si vive sotto uno stesso tetto.. 
A volte avviene in modo scriteriato e x colpa grave dei genitori, è vero.

A volte prendi ogni cautela per poter conquistare la libertà di litigare in pace 5 minuti, al riparo da orecchi indiscreti

Sto evidentemente uscendo dal caso di specie, e parlando di situazioni più "leggere", un discorso generico insomma..

Ma i figli ascoltano, origliano.. da 3 stanze di distanza urlano: che succede??

Si fanno opinioni in testa, nel tempo, che non puoi ne controllare ne governare, ne tanto meno conoscere nella loro pienezza, a meno che non ti dicano tutto (e io spero di no, perché lo vedrei un cordone ombelicale che fa fatica a staccarsi, personalmente)

In questi mesi sorprendo mio figlio varie volte a origliare in silenzio di nascosto, x dire, mentre si parla io e mia moglie di cazzo nostri, anche innocentissimi.

La coppia deve "difendersi" dai figli, nelle sue magagne e pure nei suoi piaceri

E i figli si interessano, sono svegli, curiosi, ansiosi.. apprendono, pensano, formano idee

La coppia "coppia" e la coppia genitoriale che descrivi come parti divise, è indubbiamente affascinante, quanto di utopistica realizzazione, io penso...  Almeno in un appartamento di 120 mq con 2 figli in casa

Poi ovvio.. c'è chi ci mette del suo a "chiamare dentro" i figli nei propri casini, facendone terreno di scontro o trofeo di conquista, e qui son d'accordo con te al 100%

Ma la coppia che fa figli secondo me deve necessariamente entrare nell'ottica che quella coppia "coppia" almeno un pochino se la va a giocare, ciò è inevitabile.

Limitabile ma non evitabile, secondo me

Questo, al di fuori del caso specifico, come discorso generale


----------



## mistral (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A volte mescolarli è inevitabile, se si vive sotto uno stesso tetto..
> A volte avviene in modo scriteriato e x colpa grave dei genitori, è vero.
> 
> A volte prendi ogni cautela per poter conquistare la libertà di litigare in pace 5 minuti, al riparo da orecchi indiscreti
> ...


Certo,è quasi impossibile non far trapelare nulla quando c'è malcontento o lite ma qui si parla di figli che danno le dritte al padre ,lo insultato se lui non le segue e accantonano la madre se prende decisioni che loro non approvano.
Si parla di ragazzi diciottenni e poco più ,non di adulti che hanno esperienza dei vari casi della vita ,che si sono arrogati un diritto che non hanno nemmeno la competenza di esercitare.
Se non ricordo male tu hai tradito e anche tua moglie.Avresti accettato che tuo figlio vi imponesse la sua volontà viceversa vi avrebbe cancellati?
Io Temo che Ieroluni alla fine sia caduto nella trappola e magari abbia pure gongolato per l'esilio della moglie e il rifiuto dei figli .Lui ai loro occhi non è stato coglione,la madre si.
Non gli do assolutamente colpe ,a volte purtroppo succede di non riuscire ad uscire dall'ottica della rivalsa ma così si rimane intrappolati.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Certo,è quasi impossibile non far trapelare nulla quando c'è malcontento o lite ma qui si parla di figli che danno le dritte al padre ,lo insultato se lui non le segue e accantonano la madre se prende decisioni che loro non approvano.
> Si parla di ragazzi diciottenni e poco più ,non di adulti che hanno esperienza dei vari casi della vita ,che si sono arrogati un diritto che non hanno nemmeno la competenza di esercitare.
> Se non ricordo male tu hai tradito e anche tua moglie.Avresti accettato che tuo figlio vi imponesse la sua volontà viceversa vi avrebbe cancellati?
> Io Temo che Ieroluni alla fine sia caduto nella trappola e magari abbia pure gongolato per l'esilio della moglie e il rifiuto dei figli .Lui ai loro occhi non è stato coglione,la madre si.
> Non gli do assolutamente colpe ,a volte purtroppo succede di non riuscire ad uscire dall'ottica della rivalsa ma così si rimane intrappolati.


Sono d'accordo con te... E come ho già detto uscivo dal caso di specie per un discorso generico.

Quanto ai diritti dei figli di dar del coglione al padre, o di tegame alla madre, i diritti si danno o si soffocano. (Sto sempre sul generico, eh..?)

Quello che non puoi soffocare è il pensiero che ci sta dietro, l'insulto che arriva in bocca parte da lì, dal proprio sentire, dal proprio ragionare

Anche se capisco che c'è chi vive bello tranquillo in una sorta di "orecchio non sente, cuore non duole"

A me ad esempio questo non sarebbe sufficiente, se mio figlio (non il mio dirimpettaio eh.. ma MIO FIGLIO)mi giudica un coglione io vorrei saperlo eccome, se lui lo pensa davvero. La forma non mi interessa a certi livelli


----------



## mistral (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te... E come ho già detto uscivo dal caso di specie per un discorso generico.
> 
> Quanto ai diritti dei figli di dar del coglione al padre, o di tegame alla madre, i diritti si danno o si soffocano. (Sto sempre sul generico, eh..?)
> 
> ...


Ma tuo figlio può anche pensare che tu ti sia comportato da coglione in qualche determinata situazione ,ma il volerti bene non deve dipendere dai requisiti che hai su questioni che non riguardano direttamente lui.
Anche un assassino può continuare ad avere l'amore della famiglia anche se l'ha combinata grossa.
Voglio nuovamente sottolineare che questi pensieri esulano da Ieroluni,sono semplici considerazioni scaturite dalla sua storia.


----------



## Divì (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> a riprendersi o prendersi definitivamente il vostro partner quando ha deciso di restare in famiglia?


Io non faccio testo, perché quando è stato scoperto la storia era già finita, per lo meno dal punto di vista sessuale. Ma ti rispondo lo stesso.

Lei non era (più) interessata da qualche mese, era lui a non rassegnarsi o meglio a non voler rinunciare. Diciamo che si era incaponito ...... e a lei faceva piacere averlo intorno, in qualche modo.

Posso dirti che ha impiegato 6 mesi a "chiudere" dentro di sé e un altro anno a seppellire tutto.

Ma fammi capire: il tipo torna alla carica e non demorde o è una tua impressione?


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non faccio testo, perché quando è stato scoperto la storia era già finita, per lo meno dal punto di vista sessuale. Ma ti rispondo lo stesso.
> 
> Lei non era (più) interessata da qualche mese, era lui a non rassegnarsi o meglio a non voler rinunciare. Diciamo che si era incaponito ...... e a lei faceva piacere averlo intorno, in qualche modo.
> 
> ...


l ha contattata e lei me l ha detto subito


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> l ha contattata e lei me l ha detto subito


Ma tua moglie ha deciso.
Perché continui a sentirti tu nella posizione di attesa?


----------



## insane (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> l ha contattata e lei me l ha detto subito


Secondo me se vuoi ricominciare con tua moglie non devi spendere energie a pensare a "quell'altro". L'ha chiamata, lei te l'ha detto, bene. Prima o poi si stufera'.


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie ha deciso.
> Perché continui a sentirti tu nella posizione di attesa?


   lo so che ha scelto ...ma sono io che sono strano adesso. Mi trovo a vagare con la mente, ma non a loro 2 assieme, ma a me da solo,come stavo bene a Tangeri...non loso,ma sabato sono andato in una agenzia per gli affitti,non ho affittato nulla,però mi sono sentito più leggero....mi domando se sono veramente onesto,con lei con me,se quest avoglia,questa felicità distarmene solo senza di lei,sia la spia che non l amassi veramente che non l amassi nel modo totale che ho sempre pensato


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lo so che ha scelto ...ma sono io che sono strano adesso. Mi trovo a vagare con la mente, ma non a loro 2 assieme, ma a me da solo,come stavo bene a Tangeri...non loso,ma sabato sono andato in una agenzia per gli affitti,non ho affittato nulla,però mi sono sentito più leggero....mi domando se sono veramente onesto,con lei con me,se quest avoglia,questa felicità distarmene solo senza di lei,sia la spia che non l amassi veramente che non l amassi nel modo totale che ho sempre pensato


Non lo so. Ovviamente, visto che non lo sai neanche tu.
Però anch'io guardo ogni tanto se i funerali costano molto. Ma mi auguro che non mi serva a breve :carneval:


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Ovviamente, visto che non lo sai neanche tu.
> *Però anch'io guardo ogni tanto se i funerali costano molto. Ma mi auguro che non mi serva a breve *:carneval:



mi hai fatto ridere!!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> mi hai fatto ridere!!:rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lo so che ha scelto ...ma sono io che sono strano adesso. Mi trovo a vagare con la mente, ma non a loro 2 assieme, ma a me da solo,come stavo bene a Tangeri...non loso,ma sabato sono andato in una agenzia per gli affitti,non ho affittato nulla,però mi sono sentito più leggero....mi domando se sono veramente onesto,con lei con me,se quest avoglia,questa felicità distarmene solo senza di lei,sia la spia che non l amassi veramente che non l amassi nel modo totale che ho sempre pensato


Ci vuole tempo, e tanta pazienza.
è ovvio che una volta che il rapporto non è più lo stesso vivi meglio da solo.
Io per tornare a casa ho impiegato 6 mesi ed ero quello ad aver "sbagliato".


----------



## iosolo (4 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Ovviamente, visto che non lo sai neanche tu.
> Però anch'io guardo ogni tanto se i funerali costano molto. Ma mi auguro che non mi serva a breve :carneval:


Che te ne importa tanto sei morta?!

Franco, tu ancora devi fare la tua scelta. 
Prenditi il tuo tempo e si nel frattempo guarda le alternative... è bello poter essere libero di scegliere.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Che te ne importa tanto sei morta?!
> 
> Franco, tu ancora devi fare la tua scelta.
> Prenditi il tuo tempo e si nel frattempo guarda le alternative... è bello poter essere libero di scegliere.


Penso a come fare a far spendere il meno possibile.


----------



## Divì (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lo so che ha scelto ...ma sono io che sono strano adesso. Mi trovo a vagare con la mente, ma non a loro 2 assieme, ma a me da solo,come stavo bene a Tangeri...non loso,ma sabato sono andato in una agenzia per gli affitti,non ho affittato nulla,però mi sono sentito più leggero....mi domando se sono veramente onesto,con lei con me,se quest avoglia,questa felicità distarmene solo senza di lei,sia la spia che non l amassi veramente che non l amassi nel modo totale che ho sempre pensato


Non credo ti farò ridere anche io..... 

Questa cosa particolare che senti non so se sia comune a tutti quelli che una bella mattina si sono svegliati con tutto il proprio mondo cambiato come in un'assonometria di Escher.

È possibile che tu non l'amassi come credevi di amarla. Oppure semplicemente non l'ami più come l'amavi. Direi che in entrambi i casi è buona cosa che tu senta possibile per te una scelta, una via d'uscita INDIPENDENTE da lei. Una strada che potresti prendere se lo volessi TU.

Io credo che questo alleggerisca il peso della sensazione che mi ha mandato ai pazzi per mesi: che scelta è quella di rispondere per forza ad un'altra scelta, quella dell'altro di tradirti?

La via d'uscita (anche se non imboccata) ti permetterà di capire tante cose del vostro matrimonio. E anche di cosa vi ha condotti dove vi trovate ora. E magari immaginare un nuovo futuro. Se ti andrà. 

Saprai che è lì, se vuoi. Esattamente come la tua donna ritornata PER TE, ma alternativa a lei. 

Coraggio, ing.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lo so che ha scelto ...ma sono io che sono strano adesso. Mi trovo a vagare con la mente, ma non a loro 2 assieme, ma a me da solo,come stavo bene a Tangeri...non loso,ma sabato sono andato in una agenzia per gli affitti,non ho affittato nulla,però mi sono sentito più leggero....mi domando se sono veramente onesto,con lei con me,se quest avoglia,questa felicità distarmene solo senza di lei,sia la spia che non l amassi veramente che non l amassi nel modo totale che ho sempre pensato


.
Mi spiace leggerti così proprio per come ti ho letto subito dopo la scoperta
Un uomo innamorato che è stato tradito e che ha subito un duro colpo
Hai al tuo fianco una donna che ti ha mostrato da subito sincerità e pentimento e che vuole stare con te
Mettere in dubbio i tuoi sentimenti che sono convinta quando ti ho letto le prime volte erano sinceri mi sembra un tentativo di allontanarla come per vendicarti di quello che ha fatto
Io mi prenderei del tempo
Pensi davvero che per anni sei stato convinto di amare e non amavi? 
Quanto questa idea si è insinuata perchè colpito in qualche modo nel tuo orgoglio di uomo innamorato che ora vorrebbe riscattarsi perchè ama e ha amato una donna che gli ha fatto del male?
Fa meno male pensare di non averla amata così diventa più "facile" allontanarla?


----------



## Fairman (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lo so che ha scelto ...ma sono io che sono strano adesso. Mi trovo a vagare con la mente, ma non a loro 2 assieme, ma a me da solo,come stavo bene a Tangeri...non loso,ma sabato sono andato in una agenzia per gli affitti,non ho affittato nulla,però mi sono sentito più leggero....mi domando se sono veramente onesto,con lei con me,se quest avoglia,questa felicità distarmene solo senza di lei,sia la spia che non l amassi veramente che non l amassi nel modo totale che ho sempre pensato


Da quello che hai scritto, anche nei post precedenti, io penso che tu abbia sempre amato molto tua moglie. La voglia di stare soli, almeno per me fu così, è la voglia di non vedere chi ci ha fatto del male è un lenitivo al dolore che mascheriamo con la necessità di voler capire cosa fare, perchè quanto più abbiamo amato tanto più abbiamo sofferto. Stare da soli può andare bene per un pò, ma già tu sei stato per un pò da solo. E' solo vivendovi   che potrai capire se  rimanere ancora insieme a lei.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Da quello che hai scritto, anche nei post precedenti, io penso che tu abbia sempre amato molto tua moglie. La voglia di stare soli, almeno per me fu così, è la voglia di non vedere chi ci ha fatto del male è un lenitivo al dolore che mascheriamo con la necessità di voler capire cosa fare, perchè quanto più abbiamo amato tanto più abbiamo sofferto. Stare da soli può andare bene per un pò, ma già tu sei stato per un pò da solo. E' solo vivendovi   che potrai capire se  rimanere ancora insieme a lei.


:up::up::up:


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Mi spiace leggerti così proprio per come ti ho letto subito dopo la scoperta
> Un uomo innamorato che è stato tradito e che ha subito un duro colpo
> Hai al tuo fianco una donna che ti ha mostrato da subito sincerità e pentimento e che vuole stare con te
> ...


da riflettere e parlarne anche con lei, spiegarle , ma non so come


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> da riflettere e parlarne anche con lei, spiegarle , ma non so come


.
Mi sembra che ora abbiate un rapporto sincero e diretto
Io glielo direi esattamente come lo hai detto a noi
Ripeto a me sembra un tuo modo di "difenderti"
Del tipo "Ok mi ha tradito ma alla fine non è che io la amassi così tanto. Quindi mi fa meno male"
D fuori preferivo, ammesso che te ne freghi, il Francoff che è entrato qui.


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Mi sembra che ora abbiate un rapporto sincero e diretto
> Io glielo direi esattamente come lo hai detto a noi
> Ripeto a me sembra un tuo modo di "difenderti"
> ...



io preferivo quello prima di entrare.....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io preferivo quello prima di entrare.....


.
Preferivi la tua situazione prima di entrare e come darti torto 
Tra prima di entrare e quando sei entrato tu non credo fossi cambiato
Ora stai in qualche modo cambiando mettendo in dubbio te e non la situazione
Almeno io leggo questo


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Preferivi la tua situazione prima di entrare e come darti torto
> Tra prima di entrare e quando sei entrato tu non credo fossi cambiato
> Ora stai in qualche modo cambiando mettendo in dubbio te e non la situazione
> Almeno io leggo questo



non trovi che ci possa stare un disorientamento?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non trovi che ci possa stare un disorientamento?


Altrochè
Già il fatto che lo inquadri come disorientamento e non come verità e soprattutto cerchi il confronto per me è positivo.
Diciamo che visto che capisco che sei disorientato ti davo qualche spunto di come ti vedo io da fuori


----------



## Divì (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io preferivo quello prima di entrare.....


:abbraccio:

Col tempo potresti cambiare idea .....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non trovi che ci possa stare un disorientamento?


Dissonanza cognitiva.
Io mi sentivo Truman del film con Jim Carrey


----------



## Divì (4 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dissonanza cognitiva.
> Io mi sentivo Truman del film con Jim Carrey


Assonometria di escher: il mondo al contrario


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altrochè
> Già il fatto che lo inquadri come disorientamento e non come verità e soprattutto cerchi il confronto per me è positivo.
> Diciamo che visto che capisco che sei disorientato ti davo qualche spunto di come ti vedo io da fuori



Scusa farfi ma a me è sembrato un giudizio, se non "perdono" ( concetto che odio) non sono all' altezza....non si può pretendere il perdono a tutti i costi...l altro può anche non farcela a superare.... non è che torni mi dici che mi ami , che vuoi ricominciare e si resetta tutto, anzi più bello di prima perchè ho conosciuto una donna nuova per me, nuova per un qualcosa che non mi aspettavo e nuova per l esperienza fatta a mia insaputa....non funziona così mi spiace.....a volte mi sembrate adulti mai cresciuti....con uno scusa " non lo farò più" tutto aggiustato....il problema è che tutto è già successo


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Assonometria di escher: il mondo al contrario



o inganni assonometrici


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Scusa farfi ma a me è sembrato un giudizio, se non "perdono" ( concetto che odio) non sono all' altezza....non si può pretendere il perdono a tutti i costi...l altro può anche non farcela a superare.... non è che torni mi dici che mi ami , che vuoi ricominciare e si resetta tutto, anzi più bello di prima perchè ho conosciuto una donna nuova per me, nuova per un qualcosa che non mi aspettavo e nuova per l esperienza fatta a mia insaputa....non funziona così mi spiace.....a volte mi sembrate adulti mai cresciuti....con uno scusa " non lo farò più" tutto aggiustato....il problema è che tutto è già successo


No no io del perdono non ho parlato 
Io ho parlato di te 
Tu puoi anche e giustamente decidere di andartene 
Quello che "contesto" è mettere in dubbio i tuoi sentimenti che per me non conoscendoti erano reali forti e belli (passami il termine) quando sei entrato 
Tu puoi amarla alla follia e non perdonarla è un tuo diritto.


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no io del perdono non ho parlato
> Io ho parlato di te
> Tu puoi anche e giustamente decidere di andartene
> Quello che "contesto" è mettere in dubbio i tuoi sentimenti che per me non conoscendoti erano reali forti e belli (passami il termine) quando sei entrato
> Tu puoi amarla alla follia e non perdonarla è un tuo diritto.



ho usato un diminutivo che ho letto qui....spero tu non abbia nulla in contrario per questa confidenza che mi sono preso


----------



## Cuore infranto (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Scusa farfi ma a me è sembrato un giudizio, se non "perdono" ( concetto che odio) non sono all' altezza....non si può pretendere il perdono a tutti i costi...l altro può anche non farcela a superare.... non è che torni mi dici che mi ami , che vuoi ricominciare e si resetta tutto, anzi più bello di prima perchè ho conosciuto una donna nuova per me, nuova per un qualcosa che non mi aspettavo e nuova per l esperienza fatta a mia insaputa....non funziona così mi spiace.....a volte mi sembrate adulti mai cresciuti....con uno scusa " non lo farò più" tutto aggiustato....il problema è che tutto è già successo


Prova con una terapia di coppia o da solo, ti aiuterà a capire tante cose, quello che scrivi è quello che dicevo un mese fa ........


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Prova con una terapia di coppia o da solo, ti aiuterà a capire tante cose, quello che scrivi è quello che dicevo un mese fa ........


lo dicevi di te?e ora che dici?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> ho usato un diminutivo che ho letto qui....spero tu non abbia nulla in contrario per questa confidenza che mi sono preso


Ma figurati anzi va benissimo


----------



## Cuore infranto (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lo dicevi di te?e ora che dici?


Un mese fa volevo andarmene chiudere, poi i figli mi hanno trattenuto e al quel punto (ascoltando anche qualcuno del forum) ho provato e non vedo più tutto nero come prima, ma con diverse sfumature, credimi non è facile e non so dove porterà, ma il mio IO è migliore e cosa più importante sono abbastanza sereno


----------



## zagor (4 Aprile 2017)

i soldini sono l'unica ragione logica per non andare via. Se quelli non sono un problema, prima vai via e prima ricominci a vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Un mese fa volevo andarmene chiudere, poi i figli mi hanno trattenuto e al quel punto (ascoltando anche qualcuno del forum) ho provato e non vedo più tutto nero come prima, ma con diverse sfumature, credimi non è facile e non so dove porterà, ma il mio IO è migliore e cosa più importante sono abbastanza sereno


:up:
Bisogna  "spurgare" per capire cosa sentiamo veramente.


----------



## Cuore infranto (4 Aprile 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> i soldini sono l'unica ragione logica per non andare via. Se quelli non sono un problema, prima vai via e prima ricominci a vivere.


Non è così semplice in presenza di figli.


----------



## zagor (4 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non è così semplice in presenza di figli.



Verissimo. Ma siamo persone anche noi, anche noi abbiamo il diritto di raccogliere i cocci. Se si riesce ad assicurare ai figli la tranquillità economica e l'assistenza tutte le volte che serve pur non vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto, è giusto ricominciare, o almeno provarci. L'alternativa è arrivare al momento che i figli potranno andar via (e giustamente lo faranno), con un carico di malinconia ed un'estranea che a volte mette solo una gran rabbia a vedercela gironzolare intorno. Perchè, ripeto, queste cose non si dimenticano mai.


----------



## spleen (4 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non è così semplice in presenza di figli.


Non è cosi semplice mai credo, e non mi riferisco ai soldi.
Non credo esista un unico interruttore in grado di spegnere la sofferenza, il disorientamento il senso di straniamento.
Andarsene non risponde alla domanda del perchè tutto sia successo.


----------



## Divì (4 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è cosi semplice mai credo, e non mi riferisco ai soldi.
> Non credo esista un unico interruttore in grado di spegnere la sofferenza, il disorientamento il senso di straniamento.
> Andarsene non risponde alla domanda del perchè tutto sia successo.


Quoto.


----------



## Fairman (4 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non è così semplice in presenza di figli.


Non è mai semplice, anche senza i figli. Bisogna scegliere anche per noi, non si può convivere in una coppia solo per la tranquillità della famiglia. Chi ha tradito ha fatto la sua scelta, direi una scelta egocentrica ed egoista.
E' giusto che chi è stato tradito faccia la sua scelta, in relazione a quello che è  il suo nuovo modo di percepire la coppia.


----------



## mistral (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> a riprendersi o prendersi definitivamente il vostro partner quando ha deciso di restare in famiglia?


L'altra lo ha umiliato e denigrato per un mese,poi dopo un mese di silenzio forzato (in quanto non le davamo più retta) si è fatta viva senza giri di parole offrendogli sesso con tanto di giorno,luogo ed orario.Immagino pensasse che lui dovesse solo smaltire il cagotto di essere stato scoperto ma non vedesse l'ora di riprendere da  dove erano rimasti.Lui mi riferiva le cose e addirittura un giorno lei lo contattó per l'ennesima scusa o per insultarlo,non ricordo e si premurò di scrivermi se "lo stronzo mi aveva detto che si erano sentiti".
Calcola che faceva la confidente con me sfanculando mio marito che aveva chiuso i discorsi anche verbali con lei.
Piu che altro credo volesse riprendersi il burattino  del quale amava dirmi che "pendeva dalle sue labbra" non accettando che si fosse liberato di sua volontà.
Il tutto dopo essersi prodigata in mille ringraziamenti per non aver attuato ritorsioni e giurato di sparire dalla nostra vita perché innamorata di suo marito che non avrebbe capito....
Falsa fino al midollo e ben diversa da come si presentava a mio marito.
L'ex amante di tua moglie Tutto sommato è coerente con i sentimenti che diceva di provare per lei.
In ogni caso ciò che vorrebbe lui non è più cosa che vi riguarda e immagino tu conosca abbastanza tua moglie per capire che cosa vuole visto che è stata sincera con te sulla natura di questo rapporto.
I tentativi di lei a me sembravano solo patetici e capricciosi,se lui voleva una come lei era libero di riprendersela .Mai mi sarei messa a contendersi l'osso con miss nessuno.Lui spergiurava di non volerne più sapere.Poi la verità la sa solo lui.


----------



## zagor (4 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è cosi semplice mai credo, e non mi riferisco ai soldi.
> Non credo esista un unico interruttore in grado di spegnere la sofferenza, il disorientamento il senso di straniamento.
> Andarsene non risponde alla domanda del perchè tutto sia successo.





Divì ha detto:


> Quoto.




Ed invece bisogna avere la forza di considerare alcune cose come falsi problemi. E' capitato perchè ognuno di noi frequenta centinaia di persone, una decina ci piacciono e sono simpatici/simpatiche, con un paio, tutto sommato un giro di giostra potremmo anche farcelo e capita talvolta che questa predisposizione sia reciproca. Può succedere che proprio con queste persone si vengano a creare, anche casualmente, i presupposti per concludere, in un periodo anche solo di semplice stanca della propria unione. A quel punto se non subentra la consapevolezza che l'essere umano è qualcosa in più dei suoi organi di riproduzione ed il rispetto per il proprio partner è qualcosa in più di una semplice parola di 8 lettere che inizia per R e finisce per O, succede il patatrac. Esaminata da questo punto di vista, non è più così importante il perchè sia successo.....


----------



## francoff (4 Aprile 2017)

*Sono tornato a casa*

Lei mi stava aspettando e in un momento in cui i figli erano fuori con il cane mi ha detto che ha disconnesso fb mi ha detto che ha cambiato scheda e si è presa un vecchio telefono senza internet . Mi ha fatto piacere , io non glielo avrei mai chiesto ma ci è arrivata da sola


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei mi stava aspettando e in un momento in cui i figli erano fuori con il cane mi ha detto che ha disconnesso fb mi ha detto che ha cambiato scheda e si è presa un vecchio telefono senza internet . Mi ha fatto piacere , io non glielo avrei mai chiesto ma ci è arrivata da sola


Faccio il tifo per voi
Da subito lei mi è sembrata mossa dalle giuste intenzioni


----------



## spleen (4 Aprile 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Ed invece bisogna avere la forza di considerare alcune cose come falsi problemi. E' capitato perchè ognuno di noi frequenta centinaia di persone, una decina ci piacciono e sono simpatici/simpatiche, con un paio, tutto sommato un giro di giostra potremmo anche farcelo e capita talvolta che questa predisposizione sia reciproca. Può succedere che proprio con queste persone si vengano a creare, anche casualmente, i presupposti per concludere, in un periodo anche solo di semplice stanca della propria unione. A quel punto se non subentra la consapevolezza che l'essere umano è qualcosa in più dei suoi organi di riproduzione ed il rispetto per il proprio partner è qualcosa in più di una semplice parola di 8 lettere che inizia per R e finisce per O, succede il patatrac. Esaminata da questo punto di vista, non è più così importante il perchè sia successo.....


Magari è anche vero, il male talvolta è di una banalità persino disarmante. Tuttavia sono abbastanza convinto che chi viene tradito si consumerà comunque nel tentativo di dare una spiegazione a quello che è successo.
Non so se Francoff sarà in grado di accontentarsi di una spiegazione così: E' successo perchè è successo, punto, non ci sono altri motivi.-   Ma è vero?   Basta?
Quello che secondo me è sicuro è che si viene proiettati in una situazione completamente aliena e che le risposte sembrano sempre inadeguate, gli sviluppi inattesi, talvolta strani.

Una coppia di amici si sono separati due anni fa, lui aveva un'altra, una collega di lavoro. Si sono separati, tra fuoco e fiamme di lei che lo cacciò di casa. Si sono riavvicinati, sono ritornati ad essere amanti dopo un poco, per diverso tempo sono andati avanti così, poi sono tornati insieme. Ora litigano di nuovo, ogni giorno e stanno sotto lo stesso tetto solo per i figli.
Mi sto convincendo che ogni coppia, ogni relazione ha la sua storia, che inizia, si protrae, muore e a volte risorge e che le variabili sono talmente infinite che ogni spiegazione tranchant è inadeguata. Penso che alla fine conti solo l'equilibrio, quello che si riesce ad ottenere da se stessi e per se stessi e quello di coppia per converso. Penso ad esempio che l' equilibrio i miei amici lo avessero trovato, tra di loro solo quando erano occasionali amanti.


----------



## insane (4 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei mi stava aspettando e in un momento in cui i figli erano fuori con il cane mi ha detto che ha disconnesso fb mi ha detto che ha cambiato scheda e si è presa un vecchio telefono senza internet . Mi ha fatto piacere , io non glielo avrei mai chiesto ma ci è arrivata da sola


notevole, dimostra di tenerci


----------



## trilobita (4 Aprile 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Ed invece bisogna avere la forza di considerare alcune cose come falsi problemi. E' capitato perchè ognuno di noi frequenta centinaia di persone, una decina ci piacciono e sono simpatici/simpatiche, con un paio, tutto sommato un giro di giostra potremmo anche farcelo e capita talvolta che questa predisposizione sia reciproca. Può succedere che proprio con queste persone si vengano a creare, anche casualmente, i presupposti per concludere, in un periodo anche solo di semplice stanca della propria unione. A quel punto se non subentra la consapevolezza che l'essere umano è qualcosa in più dei suoi organi di riproduzione ed il rispetto per il proprio partner è qualcosa in più di una semplice parola di 8 lettere che inizia per R e finisce per O, succede il patatrac. Esaminata da questo punto di vista, non è più così importante il perchè sia successo.....


Limpido


----------



## Cuore infranto (4 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari è anche vero, il male talvolta è di una banalità persino disarmante. Tuttavia sono abbastanza convinto che chi viene tradito si consumerà comunque nel tentativo di dare una spiegazione a quello che è successo.
> Non so se Francoff sarà in grado di accontentarsi di una spiegazione così: E' successo perchè è successo, punto, non ci sono altri motivi.-   Ma è vero?   Basta?
> Quello che secondo me è sicuro è che si viene proiettati in una situazione completamente aliena e che le risposte sembrano sempre inadeguate, gli sviluppi inattesi, talvolta strani.
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## mistral (5 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Mi spiace leggerti così proprio per come ti ho letto subito dopo la scoperta
> Un uomo innamorato che è stato tradito e che ha subito un duro colpo
> Hai al tuo fianco una donna che ti ha mostrato da subito sincerità e pentimento e che vuole stare con te
> ...


No,è che quando ricevi un colpo di tale portata dalla persona che più di tutti dovrebbe aver cura  di te nella buona e nella cattiva sorte ,il cuore fa solo male ,come un muscolo e sentire "l'amore " come lo si percepiva prima diventa tanto difficile.
Pensi  talmente tanto che se l'altro ti avesse amato veramente non avrebbe avuto posto per un'altra che ti fa venire il dubbio di non aver mai capito nulla di chi hai accanto ,amare chi non riconosci non è facile.
Tocca ricominciare e vedere se quell'estraneo ha ancora un posto nella nostra vita e sopratutto quale .
Ricordo di avergli chiesto più volte "ma tu chi sei?".
Il tentativo puo  rivelarsi un fallimento oppure una bella sorpresa.Alla fine si faranno i conti ma quando in ballo c'è tanto,forse vale la pena soffermarsi un po' di tempo a pensare.
I primi tempi sono un gran casino di emozioni e decisioni contrastanti,avevo giornate o momenti di grande ottimismo ed altri in cui gli dicevo che non ce l'avrei mai fatta e volevo finirla lì.
Mi è capitato qualche giorno fa di rileggere chat chilometriche con lui nei giorni della scoperta,lui a casa e io al mare .
Ho stentato a riconoscermi,forse una pazza era più assennata.Ho provato pena  per quella donna che scriveva di quelle emozioni ,l'angoscia,la delusione,le notti in bianco a camminare o dormire in riva al mare .Non avrei mai potuto prendere decisioni ragionate in quei frangenti.
La quasi certezza che mio marito pur con mille difetti,casini  o mancanze almeno "quello" me lo avrebbe risparmiato mi ha reso il compito mica facile .Non che pensassi non avrebbe mai avuto occasione ma lo ritenevo evidentemente più saldo di quanto non si fosse rivelato purtroppo.
Work in progress.....


----------



## Diletta (5 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lo so che ha scelto ...ma sono io che sono strano adesso. Mi trovo a vagare con la mente, ma non a loro 2 assieme, ma a me da solo,come stavo bene a Tangeri...non loso,ma sabato sono andato in una agenzia per gli affitti,non ho affittato nulla,però mi sono sentito più leggero....mi domando se sono veramente onesto,con lei con me,se quest avoglia,questa felicità distarmene solo senza di lei,sia la spia che non l amassi veramente che non l amassi nel modo totale che ho sempre pensato


Francoff, forse la spiegazione è più semplice ed evita di fare tutte quelle stancanti elucubrazioni mentali: "semplicemente" ora la vedi con occhi diversi, di qui il desiderio di startene da solo e la serenità che provi quando ci stai.
Non credi che sia assolutamente normale come cosa e per nulla oggetto di stranezza?


----------



## Fairman (5 Aprile 2017)

*In un tuo precedente post*

hai scritto di aver detto a tua moglie “ non lotterò per te, non lotterò con lui per averti”.  Vorrei invitarti a riflettere su una cosa:  non pensi che palesare la tua presenza a lui, adesso che tua moglie ti  sta dimostrando anche con i fatti, oltre che con le parole la sua volontà, potrebbe essere utile a entrambi?  Avere questa presenza ingombrante fra i piedi non aiuta lei, che per dimenticare veramente ha bisogno di non pensare più alla sua esistenza,  e anche te a non sentire la presenza di questo fantasma che si ripresenta.  
 Io lo affrontai.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> hai scritto di aver detto a tua moglie “ non lotterò per te, non lotterò con lui per averti”.  Vorrei invitarti a riflettere su una cosa:  non pensi che palesare la tua presenza a lui, adesso che tua moglie ti  sta dimostrando anche con i fatti, oltre che con le parole la sua volontà, potrebbe essere utile a entrambi?  Avere questa presenza ingombrante fra i piedi non aiuta lei, che per dimenticare veramente ha bisogno di non pensare più alla sua esistenza,  e anche te a non sentire la presenza di questo fantasma che si ripresenta.
> Io lo affrontai.


Mi pare che non sia stato un modo efficace per stare meglio.


----------



## Divì (5 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> hai scritto di aver detto a tua moglie “ non lotterò per te, non lotterò con lui per averti”.  Vorrei invitarti a riflettere su una cosa:  non pensi che palesare la tua presenza a lui, adesso che tua moglie ti  sta dimostrando anche con i fatti, oltre che con le parole la sua volontà, potrebbe essere utile a entrambi?  Avere questa presenza ingombrante fra i piedi non aiuta lei, che per dimenticare veramente ha bisogno di non pensare più alla sua esistenza,  e anche te a non sentire la presenza di questo fantasma che si ripresenta.
> Io lo affrontai.


Io penso che i mostri e i fantasmi vadano affrontati simbolicamente e non realmente.

Dentro di te e non fuori. Solo allora svaniscono.


----------



## insane (5 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io lo affrontai.


Cioe' ti sei incontrato con l'amante dal vivo? E non lo hai mandato in ospedale? Succedesse a me di vederlo probabilmente mi dovrei forzatamente assentare dal forum per qualche mese.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Cioe' ti sei incontrato con l'amante dal vivo? E non lo hai mandato in ospedale? Succedesse a me di vederlo probabilmente mi dovrei forzatamente assentare dal forum per qualche mese.


Volere è potere. Si vede che non vuoi.


----------



## insane (5 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Volere è potere. Si vede che non vuoi.


Assolutamente. Non voglio rovinarmi (ulteriormente?) la vita.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Non voglio rovinarmi (ulteriormente?) la vita.


Ecco. Ok. Il prurito te lo fai passare.


----------



## Fairman (5 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare che non sia stato un modo efficace per stare meglio.


E' vero, ma non è solo per stare meglio che lo affrontai, cercavo credendoci di poter ricostruire. Ma lui era il suo capo e si vedevano tutti i giorni.
Più tardi metterò la mia storia sul trade che ho aperto e forse sarà un pò piu chiaro.
By


----------



## Cuore infranto (5 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Non voglio rovinarmi (ulteriormente?) la vita.


Non è detto........ magari dopo stai meglio


----------



## insane (5 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non è detto........ magari dopo stai meglio


Non metto in dubbio che poi starei meglio, non hai idea di quanto. Ma poi mi toccherebbe assoldare [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] per non farmi mettere dentro per troppo tempo


----------



## trilobita (5 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio che poi starei meglio, non hai idea di quanto. Ma poi mi toccherebbe assoldare [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] per non farmi mettere dentro per troppo tempo


Assoldare credo che per un avvocato sia il verbo più idoneo....


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Assoldare credo che per un avvocato sia il verbo più idoneo....


Perché?


----------



## trilobita (5 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Perché?


Perché solitamente viene usato per i killer o i sicari.
Scherzavo,naturalmente,non ho alcuna brutta esperienza con la categoria..


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché solitamente viene usato per i killer o i sicari.
> Scherzavo,naturalmente,non ho alcuna brutta esperienza con la categoria..



degli avvocati(categoria)?


----------



## trilobita (5 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> degli avvocati(categoria)?


Si,appunto.


----------



## insane (5 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Perché?


ero ironico eh, niente raccomandate strane mi raccomando


----------



## Foglia (5 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> ero ironico eh, niente raccomandate strane mi raccomando


Azz. Ero già dietro a scriverla


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> ero ironico eh, niente raccomandate strane mi raccomando





Cielo ha detto:


> Azz. Ero già dietro a scriverla


:rofl: ti tocca stracciarla


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

Non c'entro nulla, mi permettete un'intromissione? Ho seguito il thread di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] da lontano per un po' e mi lascio andare a un pensiero forse estraneo alla discussione, però... vi invidio per avere la possibilità di recuperare un legame perché c'è comunque un sentimento e una voglia di collaborare che nel mio caso evidentemente non c'era. Forse il mio pensiero è inopportuno, ma se si vede questa collaborazione, anche se il mare è nero, ogni tentativo non è mai sprecato.


----------



## twinpeaks (2 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non c'entro nulla, mi permettete un'intromissione? Ho seguito il thread di @_francoff_ da lontano per un po' e mi lascio andare a un pensiero forse estraneo alla discussione, però... vi invidio per avere la possibilità di recuperare un legame perché c'è comunque un sentimento e una voglia di collaborare che nel mio caso evidentemente non c'era. Forse il mio pensiero è inopportuno, ma se si vede questa collaborazione, anche se il mare è nero, ogni tentativo non è mai sprecato.


non devi pensare che "non c'era nessun sentimento", perchè non è vero. E' solo un segno algebrico negativo messo davanti alla persuasione errata precedente, che fosse "IL sentimento". Tu amavi di più perchè amare non è un lavoro per ragazzini. Ci vogliono i bambini o le persone adulte, tu sei adulta anche se non sei vecchia perchè hai sofferto e combattuto molto con te stessa e la vita. I ragazzini sono inadatti alla mansione, in quanto troppo impegnati ad amare un'immagine di se stessi.


----------



## nina (2 Maggio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> non devi pensare che "non c'era nessun sentimento", perchè non è vero. E' solo un segno algebrico negativo messo davanti alla persuasione errata precedente, che fosse "IL sentimento". Tu amavi di più perchè amare non è un lavoro per ragazzini. Ci vogliono i bambini o le persone adulte, tu sei adulta anche se non sei vecchia perchè hai sofferto e combattuto molto con te stessa e la vita. I ragazzini sono inadatti alla mansione, in quanto troppo impegnati ad amare un'immagine di se stessi.


Non so se sentimento fosse la parola giusta, lo riassumerei in "vale la pena lottare per te", che penso si riassuma anche in quello che dici. Ma non voglio monopolizzare il thread: era una riflessione così.


----------

